# The Royal Moroccan Army is a quantum leap in armaments



## The SC

The army of the Kingdom of Morocco is witnessing a quantum leap in armament that relies on modern technologies with a strong firepower.. This indicates the desire of the Moroccan leadership to transform the army into a modern, automated army..

The Moroccan army began to depend on the quality of its armaments, with the development of the tactics used .. And the art of managing battles, planning, training and reconsidering existing strategies..






Let's look at some of the weapons in the Moroccan-Israeli deal..
A powerful force in attack and defense..

Drones are the weapon of the age and the most important element in the modern battle:

*Hero Flying Tactical Systems*






Anti-armor and strategic targets






The family of HERO systems consists of:







*Hero-30 

anti-personnel 
Range 10 
Flight time: 20 minutes 
Weight: 1.8 kg 
Warhead: 0.2 kg*






*Hero-70

Anti-Light Vehicles - Intelligent tracking System 
Range: 40 km 
Flight time: 40 minutes 
Warhead: 1.2 kg*












*Hero-120 

Anti-tank and short-range strategic objectives 
Weight: 12.5 kg 
Warhead: 4.5 kg 
Range: 40 km 
Endurance: 60 mn*












*Hero-900 

20 kg warhead 
7 flying hours 
250 km range*







*Hero -1250 

Extremely lethal 30kg warhead 
Long-range flight capabilities of up to 200 km*













*Suicide drones ..Tactical accuracy and operational effect..
Harop 

Range 1000 km 
6 hours of continuous flight 
Designed to destroy air defense bases and radar systems 
Equipped with an electro-optical finder 
It can search and strike automatically for sources of radar signals and electronic warfare systems 
If it does not find a target, returns to its base.. 
Or manual guidance at a specific target by the ground station 
Launched from a launcher (storm of drones)*








*Harpy NG 

Anti-radar systems and electronic warfare 
9 continuous flying hours 
Launched from a launcher (storm of drones)*







*GREEN DRAGON 

short range striking drone 
50 km range
The launcher can fire up to 16 planes*

precision-guided anti-radar missile

A new generation of advanced precision anti-radiators with modern narrow frequencies and low radiation
Green Dragon and Greedy Missile can chase and destroy radars in motion or stationary

Guidance systems: EO / IR
Warhead weight: 15 kg
Range from launch pad: 40 km
Flight time until the target is detected and destroyed: 6 hours
Error rate: less than 1m
Launching platforms: air - ground
An infantryman can carry suicide missiles on his back












*ROTEM L 

Drone hunter sniper 
Dedicated to urban warfare 
Range 10 km 
The plane can enter through the windows and detonate inside*







*Drone Aircraft Super M.K Eye of the falcon*

Snipers equipped with a hit-and-forget system
Missiles are automatically fired at the target through the reflected rays from the target
This is what earned this system the accuracy of hitting the target

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

*Iron Dome*

short range air defense
Specifications of the missile:
superior maneuverability
Height 3 m
Weight 90 kg
The warhead weighs 11 kg. Explosives
Range from 4 km up to 70 km












Its Radar detects a missile launch and passes information to the control center
Calculates the expected point of fall and if this location justifies the interception of the missile or not







*SPYDER Air Defense System*

Rapid response anti-aircraft, helicopters, drones and precision-guided munitions











Spyder system, short to medium range, uses two types of missiles

*Python-5 

Range: 20 km / altitude: 9 km / speed: Mach 4*






*Derby missiles* with a range of 50 km / altitude of 16 km / speed of Mach 4







*EL / M-2106 three-dimensional radar / detection range 110 km 
Detection range of low-altitude helicopters 40 km 
UAV detection range 60 km 
Guidance: Active Radar - Thermal - Photoelectric*







*Barak 8 ER* Long Range air defense system

*Effective against aircraft and missiles.. 360 degree coverage

The range of the missile is 150 km 
Speed Mach 2
Guidance: 
Bi-directional data link for more accuracy 
Autonomous Navigation System / Inertial Navigation System 
+ Active radar seeker guidance*






The missile uses a double pulse motor

















The naval version is synchronized with the EL-M-2248 MF-STAR multi-mission radar
Radar range 250 km

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## The SC

*Spike ER2*

The fifth generation of anti-armor missiles
Multi-tasking and multi-purpose.. High angle of attack and advanced warhead
Anti-armor and fortress
Anti-ship and speedboat
Range 16 km for helicopters, drones and ships
Range 10 km ground platforms





















Fire and forget
IR / TV
Equipped with a wireless optical fiber communication link
Advanced seeker with high-precision infrared sensors to lock onto the target at long range
A multispectral target tracker
camouflaged target detector

TATT HEAT Super Explosive Fragmentation Warhead .. with the ability to penetrate 1000 mm tandem reactive armor..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Battlion25

Great thread. Can't wait to see you finish it entirely


----------



## The SC

*Sensor "WASP" system*
A new generation monitoring system that provides high-resolution image .. Full Situational Awareness and Immediate Briefing 

Detects and identifies moving targets and stationary ones.. Day and night, even in harsh weather
Direct and continuous coverage of an area of 20 km² .. From a height of 2 km 

The system provides visual intelligence information in addition to artificial intelligence











*ELL-8270 Misleading Pod *

Designed to protect aircraft from radar-guided missiles 
It jams and misleads radar-guided missiles 
The pod is independent and does not require any power or data from the aircraft 
A rope is attached to the plane that transmits deception signals to keep the missiles away from the plane 
The pod can be returned to the plane or abandoned if necessary
Handles more than one missile at a time 
It can be used by all types of light and heavy aircraft
The new ELL-8270 pod is the aircraft's last line of defense 
The system is effective against all radar-guided missiles 
It serves as the last layer of protection after all previous defenses have failed


















*Python-5 Missile*

360 degree launch field 
IIR . Imaging Infrared Finder 
Flame Resistant and Countermeasures 
The missile stores an image of the target to compare it with the thermal flares, for example 
Missile speed +4 Mach 
The missile has a range of + 20 km that can engage targets from very short ranges 
very short range beyond vision 
beyond visual range 
Outstanding maneuverability and stalking capabilities 
A Python missile can continue to pursue a target for a certain period of time after its fuel runs out







*Derby missile*

Air-to-air missile with a range of 100 km 
Speed Mach 4.5 
Maneuverability + 40 G 
Dual pulse motor 
After closing the missile on the target, a second propulsion system separate from the main propulsion system is activated, (This feature gives the missile extra kinetic and energy) .. It enables it to overcome the escape maneuvers carried out by the target at the last stage before destroying it







*Spice 1000 guided bombs* with a range of 100 km

Bomb weight 450 kg






*Spice 2000 bombs* with a range of 60 km

The weight of the bomb is 900 kg

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## The SC

*AIR EW Systems*

Capable of neutralizing and disabling anti-aircraft systems

The system contains 4 counter defense systems:
Sky Schield
Light Schield
X-Guard
Green Shield™

*Sky Shield *
To contain and neutralize the signals of large long-range radars







*Light Shield *

To disable near-range radars







*X-Guard*

To mislead the interceptor missiles targeting a fighter aircraft
It creates fake attacking planes to fly at safe distance
*



*


*Green Shield*

Self protection jamming pod

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*LORA missile*

Surface-to-surface ballistic missile
A long-range missile capable of striking strategic targets
Top Speed: Hyper Sonic
Warhead high penetration velocity or 52 cluster bombs with high explosive and highly destructive
It can hit both stationary and moving ground targets
Launch angle: 60 - 90 degrees
It uses 600 kg warheads to penetrate fortifications
Missiles can be stored for 7 years before they need maintenance
The missile follows a ballistic trajectory and performs random or programmed evasive maneuvers
To ensure that it is not intercepted

Missile specifications:

Height: 5 m
Missile weight: 1800 kg
Warhead weight: 500 - 600 kg
Range: 300 km
Error rate: less than 10m
Orientation: GPS & TV























And there is more as we will discover with time.. Morocco is known to be very secretive about its weapons' procurements..

According to a Spanish newspaper..Israel will develop a local industry for the production of drones, which will enhance the Moroccan air capabilities, and will enable the Israelis to produce drones in large quantities and at a lower price in Morocco ..which will allow them to position themselves well in the export markets..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrazyZ

Time to retake Iberia.


----------



## IblinI

Didn't know they bought so many stuffs from israel.


----------



## The SC

CrazyZ said:


> Time to retake Iberia.


Spain is still too powerful being a NATO member.. Morocco is most likely getting good weapons and deterrence to defend itself.. it can't attack Spain..


IblinI said:


> Didn't know they bought so many stuffs from israel.


Supposedly there is more .. and all with TOT..

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/anti...tion-between-morocco-and-israel.719848/page-7

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

The SC said:


> Spain is still too powerful being a NATO member.. Morocco is most likely getting good weapons and deterrence to defend itself.. it can't attack Spain..
> 
> Supposedly there is more .. and all with TOT..


they bought a lot of Chinese equipment as well, what is morocco's economic status, looks like they have some money to spend.


----------



## The SC

IblinI said:


> they bought a lot of Chinese equipment as well, what is morocco's economic status, looks like they have some money to spend.


Yes they have a $12 billion budget to spend this year alone..
Not only Chinese, but Americn too.. and there are rumors not confirmed yet of them buying 24 F-15s strike Eagle..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nahtanbob

CrazyZ said:


> Time to retake Iberia.



please send the stuff you are smoking my way

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CrazyZ

nahtanbob said:


> please send the stuff you are smoking my way








Look at this pic....Moorish soldier looking north across the water.  

Best to take Europe without force. Just keep sending migrants and wait for demographic decline to set in.

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Battlion25

CrazyZ said:


> View attachment 797387
> 
> 
> Look at this pic....Moorish soldier looking north across the water.



They are allies today tho different times. Besides if Morocco was to do another Tariq ibn Ziyad they won't only run into Spain but whole of NATO it would be a massive miscalculation but aside from that both Countries are allies in today's world. It is a new world.

They have huge amount of trade, diplomatic ties and regional allies



CrazyZ said:


> Best to take Europe without force. Just keep sending migrants



Oh My gosh no just no.. Migrants are less than 5% in the EU won't increase beyond that besides EU has already an active frontline that is existential it may not be activated until years later but that is in East Europe so could fall militarily from that front NATO is not invincible it is just because they are an alliance of 30+ countries that has even extensions in other nations so if they were to run into an alliance with similar size or bigger it would be an uphill task example China could be inserted into East Europe via Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HttpError

CrazyZ said:


> View attachment 797387
> 
> 
> Look at this pic....Moorish soldier looking north across the water.
> 
> Best to take Europe without force. Just keep sending migrants and wait for demographic decline to set in.



Spain is already fed up with this kind of invasion.  But can't blame Morocoons they are rightly claiming back their lands.


----------



## Wilhelm II

Morocco need strong friends like USA china Russia uk and African Union to push the pressure on Spain and strong modern armed forces to show their serious power

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nahtanbob

CrazyZ said:


> View attachment 797387
> 
> 
> Look at this pic....Moorish soldier looking north across the water.
> 
> Best to take Europe without force. Just keep sending migrants and wait for demographic decline to set in.



Europe has ended immigration


Battlion25 said:


> They are allies today tho different times. Besides if Morocco was to do another Tariq ibn Ziyad they won't only run into Spain but whole of NATO it would be a massive miscalculation but aside from that both Countries are allies in today's world. It is a new world.
> 
> They have huge amount of trade, diplomatic ties and regional allies
> 
> 
> 
> Oh My gosh no just no.. Migrants are less than 5% in the EU won't increase beyond that besides EU has already an active frontline that is existential it may not be activated until years later but that is in East Europe so could fall militarily from that front NATO is not invincible it is just because they are an alliance of 30+ countries that has even extensions in other nations so if they were to run into an alliance with similar size or bigger it would be an uphill task example China could be inserted into East Europe via Russia



Russians and East Europeans do not want any colored immigrants. Russia is more likely to back Spain against Morocco. China is irrelevant here


----------



## Battlion25

nahtanbob said:


> Europe has ended immigration



His an absolute buffoon that poster you replied to even the comments he came with were just down right retarded it made no logical sense



nahtanbob said:


> Russia is more likely to back Spain against Morocco. China is irrelevant here



You got me wrong on my post. I didn't say they would come aide anyone in that matter I only said that it was the only frontline and entirely separate from that area. It is the Spain angle that is irrelevant not China.

But admittedly there are couple of buffoons on PDF. Example when he randomly threw in that Morocco-Spain angle it is equal to like saying why doesn't China vs Pakistan or vice versa meaning that individual has no sense of the real world geopolitics and that the two said countries are in fact long term allies just like China-Pakistan even their borders in gilgat is only guarded by few men on both sides that is how good there cordial ties is which means non-hostile element category. Example it is equal to like throwing in randomly why doesn't Greece-Albania or vice versa you see what I mean it is completely retardation both countries are allies with cordial ties. There is the real world and then there is the retards who don't understand how the world geopolitics functions or how the world itself hangs together. Both are geopolitically strong allies and has huge amount of trade.

Besides the East-Europe front is completely different has no ties to anything else besides China is not irrelevant in East-Europe because they are allies with one of the entities in that frontline it will be frozen frontline for decades but nonetheless a real frontline.

Example like the demilitarized zone in Korea you got China-North Korea on one side and USA-South Korea on the other side it may stay frozen for another few decades but a legitimate frontline nonetheless and the same with LOC with Pakistan-India it is frozen and will stay that way for decades but nonetheless a real frontline and the same with LAC with China and India. The East-Europe is a new addition and a frozen frontline but legitimate nonetheless it starts from Donbass and dnipro river and could even go to all the way the baltics


----------



## The SC

Officially, the Israeli government approved the appointment of *Amir Peretz* of Moroccan origin as head of *IAI* for the Israeli military industry.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1464945946303684611
Here congratulating Moroccans about the normalization ..






He was born in Morocco, so he automatically has a Moroccan nationality, and it does not fall from the person by the way.. It means he has two nationalities, like many dual nationals in Europe and the rest of the world..

As for the issue of interests, of course, he is a former minister in the government of Israel and the director of a major company now. He will serve the interests of that country in the first place... But there is something in politics and economics called "public relations" that helps you to have a smoother and more distinguished treatment when negotiating...and This is what is certain with regard to the case of being a Moroccan Jew..

So, The best thing Peretz can do for Morocco is to help it build an advanced military industries base by IAI according to the logic of win-win.. Usrael wants to export its weapons to new markets at a low manufacturing cost.. and cheap handcrafted labor, and Morocco want to build a base of advanced defense industries employing young people and talents, and gaining experience in the field..


----------



## Battlion25

The SC said:


> Officially, the Israeli government approved the appointment of *Amir Peretz* of Moroccan origin as head of *IAI* for the Israeli military industry.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1464945946303684611
> Here congratulating Moroccans about the normalization ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was born in Morocco, so he automatically has a Moroccan nationality, and it does not fall from the person by the way.. It means he has two nationalities, like many dual nationals in Europe and the rest of the world..
> 
> As for the issue of interests, of course, he is a former minister in the government of Israel and the director of a major company now. He will serve the interests of that country in the first place... But there is something in politics and economics called "public relations" that helps you to have a smoother and more distinguished treatment when negotiating...and This is what is certain with regard to the case of being a Moroccan Jew..



There are also Pakistanis in IDF and even in Mossad..

I would actully like to see one of the Pakistanis to one day come to power the hilarity that would ensue on PDF and by the way there are few Israeli-Pakistanis who regularly post here I have engaged them in couple of discussions they were first hidden but came forward example that Norway based Pakistani his an Israeli-Pakistani


----------



## The SC

Battlion25 said:


> There are also Pakistanis in IDF and even in Mossad..
> 
> I would actully like see one of the Pakistanis to one day come to power the hilarity that would ensue on PDF and by the way there are few Israeli-Pakistanis who regularly post here I have engaged them in couple of discussions they were first hidden but came forward example that Norway based Pakistani his an Israeli-Pakistani


Cool..


----------



## nahtanbob

Battlion25 said:


> His an absolute buffoon that poster you replied to even the comments he came with were just down right retarded it made no logical sense
> 
> 
> 
> You got me wrong on my post. I didn't say they would come aide anyone in that matter I only said that it was the only frontline and entirely separate from that area. It is the Spain angle that is irrelevant not China.
> 
> But admittedly there are couple of buffoons on PDF. Example when he randomly threw in that Morocco-Spain angle it is equal to like saying why doesn't China vs Pakistan or vice versa meaning that individual has no sense of the real world geopolitics and that the two said countries are in fact long term allies just like China-Pakistan even their borders in gilgat is only guarded by few men on both sides that is how good there cordial ties is which means non-hostile element category. Example it is equal to like throwing in randomly why doesn't Greece-Albania or vice versa you see what I mean it is completely retardation both countries are allies with cordial ties. There is the real world and then there is the retards who don't understand how the world geopolitics functions or how the world itself hangs together. Both are geopolitically strong allies and has huge amount of trade.
> 
> Besides the East-Europe front is completely different has no ties to anything else besides China is not irrelevant in East-Europe because they are allies with one of the entities in that frontline it will be frozen frontline for decades but nonetheless a real frontline.
> 
> Example like the demilitarized zone in Korea you got China-North Korea on one side and USA-South Korea on the other side it may stay frozen for another few decades but a legitimate frontline nonetheless and the same with LOC with Pakistan-India it is frozen and will stay that way for decades but nonetheless a real frontline and the same with LAC with China and India. The East-Europe is a new addition and a frozen frontline but legitimate nonetheless it starts from Donbass and dnipro river and could even go to all the way the baltics



East Europeans are white, Christian. they want the material benefits of the West European cousins. Hence the clamor to join EU and NATO. In theory Ukraine and maybe Russia could join in the club. Of course they are not going to join Spain since they think Morocco is a weakling

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Battlion25

nahtanbob said:


> East Europeans are white, Christian. they want the material benefits of the West European cousins. Hence the clamor to join EU and NATO. In theory Ukraine and maybe Russia could join in the club. Of course they are not going to join Spain since they think Morocco is a weakling



You drunk or something? This can't be right.. Do you even speak english? Morocco has no involvement in East Europe or who is christian or not whatever is happening there is entirely theres. Hmm? Joining against who Morocco?  You are definitely drinking mate..

Russia in Northern alliance?

US vs Morocco?


----------



## Beast

The SC said:


> Officially, the Israeli government approved the appointment of *Amir Peretz* of Moroccan origin as head of *IAI* for the Israeli military industry.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1464945946303684611
> Here congratulating Moroccans about the normalization ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was born in Morocco, so he automatically has a Moroccan nationality, and it does not fall from the person by the way.. It means he has two nationalities, like many dual nationals in Europe and the rest of the world..
> 
> As for the issue of interests, of course, he is a former minister in the government of Israel and the director of a major company now. He will serve the interests of that country in the first place... But there is something in politics and economics called "public relations" that helps you to have a smoother and more distinguished treatment when negotiating...and This is what is certain with regard to the case of being a Moroccan Jew..
> 
> So, The best thing Peretz can do for Morocco is to help it build an advanced military industries base by IAI according to the logic of win-win.. Usrael wants to export its weapons to new markets at a low manufacturing cost.. and cheap handcrafted labor, and Morocco want to build a base of advanced defense industries employing young people and talents, and gaining experience in the field..


He is born Morocco but is a Jews, right?


Battlion25 said:


> There are also Pakistanis in IDF and even in Mossad..
> 
> I would actully like to see one of the Pakistanis to one day come to power the hilarity that would ensue on PDF and by the way there are few Israeli-Pakistanis who regularly post here I have engaged them in couple of discussions they were first hidden but came forward example that Norway based Pakistani his an Israeli-Pakistani


I think they are Pakistanis Jews but migrated to there when opportunities arises. Even Iran has Jews too,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battlion25

Beast said:


> He is born Morocco but is a Jews, right?
> 
> I think they are Pakistanis Jews but migrated to there when opportunities arises. Even Iran has Jews too,



True they are jews of that said country.

The jewish people have been on exile for 2000 years basically country-less and wandering. Half of these are from various muslim countries

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Beast said:


> I think they are Pakistanis Jews but migrated to there when opportunities arises. Even Iran has Jews too,



These jews are the worst I mean the once who migrated from Muslim countries and confusing as hell especially in PDF war threads many posters were busted of being Israelis who migrated but still carrying fake flags just confusing they speak your languages and follow your local politics and knows your customs even wears your flags..

I have never felt more confused in my time on PDF as on that recent Hamas-Israel 11-day skirmish thread it was the weirdest it was not like other war threads that one was hybrid and strange. I noticed Pakistani, Moroccan and Turkish jews in that thread alone some of them were big reveals because they were long time posters who were hiding


----------



## Beast

Titanium100 said:


> These jews are the worst I mean the once who migrated from Muslim countries and confusing as hell especially in PDF war threads many posters were busted of being Israelis who migrated but still carrying fake flags just confusing they speak your languages and follow your local politics and knows your customs even wears your flags..
> 
> I have never felt more confused in my time on PDF as on that recent Hamas-Israel 11-day skirmish thread it was the weirdest it was not like other war threads that one was hybrid and strange. I noticed Pakistani, Moroccan and Turkish jews in that thread alone some of them were big reveals because they were long time posters who were hiding


Jews are good in manipulation. That is why some of the biggest media in western are owned by Jews.


----------



## nahtanbob

Battlion25 said:


> You drunk or something? This can't be right.. Do you even speak english? Morocco has no involvement in East Europe or who is christian or not whatever is happening there is entirely theres. Hmm? Joining against who Morocco?  You are definitely drinking mate..
> 
> Russia in Northern alliance?
> 
> US vs Morocco?



Morocco is not involved in Eastern Europe. It is just with EU and NATO all European countries are united security and economics wise


----------



## The SC

*EW systems*

The *Scorpius* family of weapons, this 'revolutionary' system sends out focused beams that interfere with electromagnetic spectrums.

There are are five components as part of the Scorpius system, including Scorpius G, which is used for ground and Scorpius N, used for naval.

With significantly greater receiver sensitivity and transmission power, the system can detect multiple threats from different types simultaneously and from further distances than in the past.

Fustick believes that more warfare will be in the electromagnetic realm, and with Scorpius, Israel is positioned well for the future.

'More and more of the activity in warfare is going into the electromagnetic domain,' Fustick added.
'Planes, missiles, UAVs are all using electromagnetic magnetic means, to sense the environment, to navigate, and to communicate.' 

The new weapon system uses electronically scanned array technology to look at the sky and send out a targeted beam.

'One of the advantages about electronic or soft defense systems is that the price per activation is virtually zero,' Fustick said.

'You don't run out of ammunition, and there is no question of 'do I or do I not engage that particular threat.''













Scorpius P is used for air and self protection, while Scorpius J is used for air and standoff jammer






The last component, known as Scorpius T, is used for training. IAI first showed off the new Scorpius-T training system in late October











And many other systems:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dani191

why do you think they buy almost alll weapons israel developed intidl today?


The SC said:


> *Iron Dome*
> 
> short range air defense
> Specifications of the missile:
> superior maneuverability
> Height 3 m
> Weight 90 kg
> The warhead weighs 11 kg. Explosives
> Range from 4 km up to 70 km
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its Radar detects a missile launch and passes information to the control center
> Calculates the expected point of fall and if this location justifies the interception of the missile or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SPYDER Air Defense System*
> 
> Rapid response anti-aircraft, helicopters, drones and precision-guided munitions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spyder system, short to medium range, uses two types of missiles
> 
> *Python-5
> 
> Range: 20 km / altitude: 9 km / speed: Mach 4*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Derby missiles* with a range of 50 km / altitude of 16 km / speed of Mach 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EL / M-2106 three-dimensional radar / detection range 110 km
> Detection range of low-altitude helicopters 40 km
> UAV detection range 60 km
> Guidance: Active Radar - Thermal - Photoelectric*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Barak 8 ER* Long Range air defense system
> 
> *Effective against aircraft and missiles.. 360 degree coverage
> 
> The range of the missile is 150 km
> Speed Mach 2
> Guidance:
> Bi-directional data link for more accuracy
> Autonomous Navigation System / Inertial Navigation System
> + Active radar seeker guidance*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The missile uses a double pulse motor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The naval version is synchronized with the EL-M-2248 MF-STAR multi-mission radar
> Radar range 250 km


radar version for frigates is 450 km https://www.iai.co.il/p/elm-2248-mf-star


----------



## The SC




----------



## dani191

radar greene pine 2080 800-900 km range

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dani191



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

IblinI said:


> Didn't know they bought so many stuffs from israel.


Israel is an innovation centre and a high tech military powerhouse in the region despite its size. So its no surprise other countries are importing so much weapon from them. In fact if not for the Israel Palestine issues I'm sure Israel would have more than double its weapons sales in the middle east/Muslim world, since there are still a few muslim countries who are reluctant to import weapon from.israel due to such sensitivities. 😁

It's no wonder they are the only country in the region to be in the top 10 world weapon exporter just outside the P5 countries and some western nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dani191




----------



## dani191




----------



## dBSPL

The SC said:


>



This illustration is beautiful. I hope the symbolism used here was used as I understand it.


----------



## dani191




----------



## The SC

The Royal Armed Forces (FAR) has acquired four *Hermès 900* tactical drones from Israeli arms manufacturer and test company Elbit Systems.

And the *Skylock Dome*






https://telquel.ma/2021/11/22/israel-drones-maroc_1743995


----------



## The SC

The Israeli Channel 12 (in particular), described what happened as a “strategically amazing event.”


----------



## dani191

The SC said:


> The Royal Armed Forces (FAR) has acquired four *Hermès 900* tactical drones from Israeli arms manufacturer and test company Elbit Systems.
> 
> And the *Skylock Dome*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://telquel.ma/2021/11/22/israel-drones-maroc_1743995


thats all?


----------



## The SC

dani191 said:


> thats all?


This is what was ready to deliver ..The main weapons are still to be made on order..


----------



## The SC

dani191 said:


> why do you think they buy almost alll weapons israel developed intidl today?
> 
> radar version for frigates is 450 km https://www.iai.co.il/p/elm-2248-mf-star


Usrael want to sell its weapons and make good profit,, and Morocco has a qualified labor force cheaper than the Usraeli one and wants the tech transfer too.. So it seems a win win situation.. apart from other benefits for both.. In 2019 and 2020 the IAI aircraft division sold nothing in Africa.. mind you that all this is done under the auspices of the US..who has signed a 10 years defence agreement with Morocco including tech transfer.. so maybe they saw less headaches transferring the tech from Usrael without all those Congress meddling..


----------



## dani191




----------



## dani191




----------



## dani191




----------



## The SC

dBSPL said:


> This illustration is beautiful. I hope the symbolism used here was used as I understand it.


The Spaniards are fascinated, "a leaked secret Spanish report warns of Morocco's growing power and the terrifying speed of development of its economy.."






Not only that..

The Maghreb-European gas pipeline will be supplied with resources from the Moroccan Gas field of Tendrara!!!







British company Sound Energy, which owns the concession for the Tandrara gas field in eastern Morocco, has announced that it has entered into a gas sales contract with ONEE.. The company undertakes to supply the gas pipeline between Morocco and Europe with an annual contractual amount of 350 million cubic meters of natural gas annually, for a period of ten years.

The Company has entered into a GSA, in addition to the Gas Sales Agreement related to the partial LNG development TE-5 Horst Partial LNG development that the Company entered into with Afriquia Gaz and announced by the Company on July 29, 2021, together with state-owned Tendrara production concession partner ONHYM ( National Office of Hydrocarbons and Mines and with the group "Tendrara JV Partners").

https://www.soundenergyplc.com/investors/regulatory-news/rns-announcement/4000308

In the same talk of gas, an estimated reserve of 30 billion cubic meters (2.2 trillion cubic fee)t of gas in the coasts of Larache Morocco) is awaiting the arrival of the British rig Stena Don, which has just launched towards Morocco.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465748263072677895

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The military industry is the focus of the Moroccan Foreign Minister's discussions in the Czech Republic


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1467918407450472456
The meeting took place at the headquarters of the Kingdom’s embassy in the Hungarian capital Budapest, where Bourita also held bilateral meetings with the foreign ministers of Poland and Slovakia in preparation for tomorrow’s summit that will bring together the five countries (Poland, Hungary, the Czech Republic, Slovakia, and Morocco)..


Slovaks have beautiful artillery.. and armored vehicles..

*Zuzana*

*155 mm self-propelled gun-howitzer*













The Foreign Ministers of the Kingdom of Morocco, Hungary, the Republic of Poland, the Czech Republic and the Slovak Republic meet today in Budapest at the first meeting V4 + Morocco..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468139196896456704


----------



## The SC

According to the latest news, Morocco has 250 M1A1SA (Special Armor) and 162 tanks M1A2M version ..in total 384 Abrams MBT..

And soon the order for the second part will be made, which includes between 300 and 400 additional tanks of the same type, as part of the program to replace the m60a1 tanks.

Morocco aims for 800 M1 Abrams..


----------



## dani191

why not merkava tank


----------



## The SC

Moroccan media widely reported the news that the UAE decided to give 68 advanced MIRAGE 2000 9 warplanes in support of Morocco.

The United Arab Emirates will grant Morocco numbers of Mirage 2000 Dash 9 fighters, within the framework of friendship and military cooperation between the two brotherly countries.

This news comes after the huge deal made by the UAE with France to contract 80 Rafale combat aircraft and 12 Caracal helicopters, for a total amount of $16 billion.

Emirati military officials said the Rafale will replace the Mirage fighters and complement the UAE Air Force's next guest, the F-35.

For reference, the Mirage 2000 9 fighters are the most powerful version of the Mirage aircraft manufactured by France, and it is a special version for the UAE only, and it is still very powerful, and it has very advanced military technologies.






Maybe 48 to Morocco and 20 to Egypt.. that is if the latter needs or wants them..


----------



## Battlion25

The SC said:


> Moroccan media widely reported the news that the UAE decided to give 68 advanced MIRAGE 2000 9 warplanes in support of Morocco.
> 
> The United Arab Emirates will grant Morocco numbers of Mirage 2000 Dash 9 fighters, within the framework of friendship and military cooperation between the two brotherly countries.
> 
> This news comes after the huge deal made by the UAE with France to contract 80 Rafale combat aircraft and 12 Caracal helicopters, for a total amount of $16 billion.
> 
> Emirati military officials said the Rafale will replace the Mirage fighters and complement the UAE Air Force's next guest, the F-35.
> 
> For reference, the Mirage 2000 9 fighters are the most powerful version of the Mirage aircraft manufactured by France, and it is a special version for the UAE only, and it is still very powerful, and it has very advanced military technologies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe 48 to Morocco and 20 to Egypt.. that is if the latter needs or wants them..



The only reason they would want it is just for bulk


----------



## The SC

Battlion25 said:


> The only reason they would want it is just for bulk


It is a good bulk I guess..since they have only 48 F-16s a few F-5s and some Mirage III or 5.. although they are really setting their eyes on the F-15s and F-35s.. but that won't be in big quantities..


----------



## The SC

*Morocco negotiating for 8 caracal helicopters*

https://www.latribune.fr/entreprise...r-12-caracal-a-airbus-helicopters-897735.html






A Helicopter that has proven its worth for transporting soldiers with a large payload, can be refueling in the air, has the ability to carry a variety of weapons and can serve CSAR missions.






Capabilities to work as an attack helicopter and fire support.. 
Work as an anti-ship helicopter through torpedoes or surface-to-air missiles.. 
Ability to work as a submarine spotting helicopter..
Work as a patrol and border control helicopter through its monitoring and vision systems
Ability to work as a transport helicopter for a large number of soldiers
Work as a helicopter for special operations in enemy territory
Work as a CSAR helicopter Behind enemy lines, it has a long range and high air permanence, thanks to its ability to refuel in the air.


----------



## Battlion25

The SC said:


> It is a good bulk I guess..since they have only 48 F-16s a few F-5s and some Mirage III or 5.. although they are really setting their eyes on the F-15s and F-35s.. but that won't be in big quantities..



Alot of people tend to underrate bulk and just go with quality solely but it means something to have alot to just being able to keep throwing it at problems if necessary


----------



## The SC

Battlion25 said:


> Alot of people tend to underrate bulk and just go with quality solely but it means something to have alot to just being able to keep throwing it at problems if necessary


Yes quality is good but much better when it is in big quantity..


----------



## Battlion25

The SC said:


> Yes quality is good but much better when it is in big quantity..



Exactly. Countries with bulk tend to outlast these without bulk


----------



## The SC

An Italian Fremm frigate is visiting Morocco and will conduct maneuvers with the Royal Moroccan Navy

Morocco is negotiating for 2 Italian Fremm frigates..






The frigate combines the capabilities of ASW and long-range air defense


----------



## Titanium100

The SC said:


> *Morocco negotiating for 8 caracal helicopters*
> 
> https://www.latribune.fr/entreprise...r-12-caracal-a-airbus-helicopters-897735.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Helicopter that has proven its worth for transporting soldiers with a large payload, can be refueling in the air, has the ability to carry a variety of weapons and can serve CSAR missions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capabilities to work as an attack helicopter and fire support..
> Work as an anti-ship helicopter through torpedoes or surface-to-air missiles..
> Ability to work as a submarine spotting helicopter..
> Work as a patrol and border control helicopter through its monitoring and vision systems
> Ability to work as a transport helicopter for a large number of soldiers
> Work as a helicopter for special operations in enemy territory
> Work as a CSAR helicopter Behind enemy lines, it has a long range and high air permanence, thanks to its ability to refuel in the air.



Refuel in the air? It must have an access to the tank from the behind backseat


----------



## The SC

Battlion25 said:


> Exactly. Countries with bulk tend to outlast these without bulk


El Espanol magazine considered that this Emirati step, with a political background, takes into account that Abu Dhabi is leaning towards Morocco in the ongoing conflict between it and Algeria, which finances the separatist Polisario Front, as the UAE was the first Arab and Middle Eastern country to open a consulate in Laayoune The capital of the Moroccan Sahara.

In addition to the political background, the newspaper explained that there is an economic aspect to the move, as the Moroccan market currently includes 30 Emirati companies, and aims to double the volume of investments in the coming years, noting that Abu Dhabi is the first country in terms of the volume of investments in Morocco, and ranks third in terms of investments. direct foreign investment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battlion25

The SC said:


> El Espanol magazine considered that this Emirati step, with a political background, takes into account that Abu Dhabi is leaning towards Morocco in the ongoing conflict between it and Algeria, which finances the separatist Polisario Front, as the UAE was the first Arab and Middle Eastern country to open a consulate in Laayoune The capital of the Moroccan Sahara.
> 
> In addition to the political background, the newspaper explained that there is an economic aspect to the move, as the Moroccan market currently includes 30 Emirati companies, and aims to double the volume of investments in the coming years, noting that Abu Dhabi is the first country in terms of the volume of investments in Morocco, and ranks third in terms of investments. direct foreign investment.



Algeria is problematic at times and over-dramatic.. Morocco needs to export some of it's weed over to Algeria so that they can chill little bit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

...

More significant is a stated intention for the two countries to share technology, reflecting closer ties between Morocco and Israel since they officially established diplomatic relations in December 2020.

Morocco intends not only to expand its UAV fleet (as shown by two deals this year to buy Bayraktar TB2s) but also to grow its domestic production capabilities via technology transfer.

Abdeltif Loudyi, head of the Moroccan National Defence Administration, stated in November 2019 that ‘the Kingdom seeks to develop the maintenance of military equipment by requiring, as far as possible, its suppliers to undertake the transfer of equipment maintenance technology acquired to the services of the Royal Armed Forces’.

Israeli sources noted that Rabat and Tel Aviv are preparing to build two UAV manufacturing facilities in Morocco, potentially in the northeast and south of the country. The sources told _Shephard _that the Moroccan-manufactured UAV would be capable of strike and intelligence-gathering missions.

The agreement for the joint project comes after several months of negotiations with Israeli company BlueBird Aero Systems, which is 50%-owned by Israel Aerospace Industries (IAI).

_Shephard_ also understands from Israeli sources that Morocco is interested in acquiring the *Elta ELM-2084 radar* that forms part of the Iron Dome air defence system.

Meanwhile, a Moroccan industry insider, speaking on condition of anonymity, explained to _Shephard_ that the Barak 8 deal aligns with technology transfer ambitions, as * Morocco has purchased a licence to manufacture ammunition for the air defence missile system.* However, it is unknown whether Rabat will manufacture the maritime or land-based variant of Barak 8.


https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/defence-notes/israel-and-morocco-reap-rewards-from-warmer-relati/


----------



## The SC

The SC said:


> El Espanol magazine considered that this Emirati step, with a political background, takes into account that Abu Dhabi is leaning towards Morocco in the ongoing conflict between it and Algeria, which finances the separatist Polisario Front, as the UAE was the first Arab and Middle Eastern country to open a consulate in Laayoune The capital of the Moroccan Sahara.
> 
> In addition to the political background, the newspaper explained that there is an economic aspect to the move, as the Moroccan market currently includes 30 Emirati companies, and aims to double the volume of investments in the coming years, noting that Abu Dhabi is the first country in terms of the volume of investments in Morocco, and ranks third in terms of investments. direct foreign investment.


----------



## The SC

The SC said:


> ...
> 
> More significant is a stated intention for the two countries to share technology, reflecting closer ties between Morocco and Israel since they officially established diplomatic relations in December 2020.
> 
> Morocco intends not only to expand its UAV fleet (as shown by two deals this year to buy Bayraktar TB2s) but also to grow its domestic production capabilities via technology transfer.
> 
> Abdeltif Loudyi, head of the Moroccan National Defence Administration, stated in November 2019 that ‘the Kingdom seeks to develop the maintenance of military equipment by requiring, as far as possible, its suppliers to undertake the transfer of equipment maintenance technology acquired to the services of the Royal Armed Forces’.
> 
> Israeli sources noted that Rabat and Tel Aviv are preparing to build two UAV manufacturing facilities in Morocco, potentially in the northeast and south of the country. The sources told _Shephard _that the Moroccan-manufactured UAV would be capable of strike and intelligence-gathering missions.
> 
> The agreement for the joint project comes after several months of negotiations with Israeli company BlueBird Aero Systems, which is 50%-owned by Israel Aerospace Industries (IAI).
> 
> _Shephard_ also understands from Israeli sources that Morocco is interested in acquiring the *Elta ELM-2084 radar* that forms part of the Iron Dome air defence system.
> 
> Meanwhile, a Moroccan industry insider, speaking on condition of anonymity, explained to _Shephard_ that the Barak 8 deal aligns with technology transfer ambitions, as * Morocco has purchased a licence to manufacture ammunition for the air defence missile system.* However, it is unknown whether Rabat will manufacture the maritime or land-based variant of Barak 8.
> 
> 
> https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/defence-notes/israel-and-morocco-reap-rewards-from-warmer-relati/


----------



## The SC

Morocco is seriously planning to procure the F-35


----------



## Abid123

Battlion25 said:


> Algeria is problematic at times and over-dramatic.. Morocco needs to export some of it's weed over to Algeria so that they can chill little bit


Why? Because Algeria is not a puppet state like Morocco?


----------



## Battlion25

Abid123 said:


> Why? Because Algeria is not a puppet state like Morocco?



What does that make Pakistan who recently recognized Morocco sovereignty over West Sahara saying they don't recognize polisario does this make Pakistan puppets of Morocco?


----------



## The SC




----------



## Zarvan

The SC said:


> The army of the Kingdom of Morocco is witnessing a quantum leap in armament that relies on modern technologies with a strong firepower.. This indicates the desire of the Moroccan leadership to transform the army into a modern, automated army..
> 
> The Moroccan army began to depend on the quality of its armaments, with the development of the tactics used .. And the art of managing battles, planning, training and reconsidering existing strategies..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's look at some of the weapons in the Moroccan-Israeli deal..
> A powerful force in attack and defense..
> 
> Drones are the weapon of the age and the most important element in the modern battle:
> 
> *Hero Flying Tactical Systems*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-armor and strategic targets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The family of HERO systems consists of:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hero-30
> 
> anti-personnel
> Range 10
> Flight time: 20 minutes
> Weight: 1.8 kg
> Warhead: 0.2 kg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hero-70
> 
> Anti-Light Vehicles - Intelligent tracking System
> Range: 40 km
> Flight time: 40 minutes
> Warhead: 1.2 kg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hero-120
> 
> Anti-tank and short-range strategic objectives
> Weight: 12.5 kg
> Warhead: 4.5 kg
> Range: 40 km
> Endurance: 60 mn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hero-900
> 
> 20 kg warhead
> 7 flying hours
> 250 km range*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hero -1250
> 
> Extremely lethal 30kg warhead
> Long-range flight capabilities of up to 200 km*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Suicide drones ..Tactical accuracy and operational effect..
> Harop
> 
> Range 1000 km
> 6 hours of continuous flight
> Designed to destroy air defense bases and radar systems
> Equipped with an electro-optical finder
> It can search and strike automatically for sources of radar signals and electronic warfare systems
> If it does not find a target, returns to its base..
> Or manual guidance at a specific target by the ground station
> Launched from a launcher (storm of drones)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Harpy NG
> 
> Anti-radar systems and electronic warfare
> 9 continuous flying hours
> Launched from a launcher (storm of drones)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GREEN DRAGON
> 
> short range striking drone
> 50 km range
> The launcher can fire up to 16 planes*
> 
> precision-guided anti-radar missile
> 
> A new generation of advanced precision anti-radiators with modern narrow frequencies and low radiation
> Green Dragon and Greedy Missile can chase and destroy radars in motion or stationary
> 
> Guidance systems: EO / IR
> Warhead weight: 15 kg
> Range from launch pad: 40 km
> Flight time until the target is detected and destroyed: 6 hours
> Error rate: less than 1m
> Launching platforms: air - ground
> An infantryman can carry suicide missiles on his back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ROTEM L
> 
> Drone hunter sniper
> Dedicated to urban warfare
> Range 10 km
> The plane can enter through the windows and detonate inside*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Drone Aircraft Super M.K Eye of the falcon*
> 
> Snipers equipped with a hit-and-forget system
> Missiles are automatically fired at the target through the reflected rays from the target
> This is what earned this system the accuracy of hitting the target



Morocco still lacks Air Force in good size. You need much bigger Air Force and on Naval front you need more Frigates and more importantly you need Submarines. As for Israeli contract trust me it would only cause you harm. From Morale to legitimacy in Muslim world all will get affected.


----------



## The SC

Zarvan said:


> Morocco still lacks Air Force in good size. You need much bigger Air Force and on Naval front you need more Frigates and more importantly you need Submarines. As for Israeli contract trust me it would only cause you harm. From Morale to legitimacy in Muslim world all will get affected.


Morocco still needs a lot..that is true.. it is also negotiating for 3 FREMM Berghamini from Italy and submarines from France.. And I believe getting advanced tech in defense, agriculture, industry, information technology and so on.. is something positive for Morocco, Azerbaijan and Turkey two Muslim countries are benefiting from Usrael in the same way.., and many EU nations, Asians and even the US are buying Usraeli tech.. so, all in all it is a good step.. also because not many Muslim nations can provide that , otherwise I would have agreed with you..

BTW Spain just bought 20 Typhoons Tranch 4 (the latest) dedicated to the borders with Morocco..

So what do you want them to do.. sit and prey..!?


----------



## Zarvan

The SC said:


> Morocco still needs a lot..that is true..but I believe getting advanced tech in military, agriculture, industry, information technology and so on.. is something positive fo Morocco, Azerbaijan and Turkey too are benefiting from Usrael in the same way.., and many EU nations, Asians and even the US are buying Usraeli tech.. so, all in all it is a good step.. and not many Muslim nations can provide that , otherwise I would have agreed with you..
> 
> BTW Spain just bought 20 Typhoons Tranch 4 dedicated to the borders with Morocco..
> 
> So what do you want them to do.. sit and prey..!?


Relations with Israel would seriously hurt them. And Israeli technology is not that of a big deal. What ever you are getting from Israel. You could have gotten from Turkey and many other Muslim countries. And you would know it soon. Relations with Israel will hurt Morocco and all those Muslims countries who are making relations with Israel. It would be really bad for them.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The SC

Zarvan said:


> Relations with Israel would seriously hurt them. And Israeli technology is not that of a big deal. What ever you are getting from Israel. You could have gotten from Turkey and many other Muslim countries. And you would know it soon. Relations with Israel will hurt Morocco and all those Muslims countries who are making relations with Israel. It would be really bad for them.


With Turkey who got it from Usrael.. Morocco decided to cut the middleman and go for the source..
I don't understand why you seem scared of these development..


----------



## Zarvan

@The SC Yes keep laughing soon you would be crying along with others who have made relations with Israel. Jordan after making relations with Israel got nothing. Even USA doesn't sell them F-16 of same quality. So yes continue to please USA and Israel and sell out Palestine. You would cry soon and no one will listen to you.


The SC said:


> With Turkey who got it from Usrael.. Morocco decided to cut the middleman and go for the source..
> I don't understand why you are scared of these development..


I don't understand why are you so eager to please Israel and USA. The moment time comes they would backstab you. But continue. Muslim world leader ship is hell bent on never learning anything. They only learn like Gaddafi learnt or Saddam learnt. Same fate awaits those who are making Israel and USA their friend or in fact master.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The SC

Zarvan said:


> @The SC Yes keep laughing soon you would be crying along with others who have made relations with Israel. Jordan after making relations with Israel got nothing. Even USA doesn't sell them F-16 of same quality. So yes continue to please USA and Israel and sell out Palestine. You would cry soon and no one will listen to you.
> 
> I don't understand why are you so eager to please Israel and USA. The moment time comes they would backstab you. But continue. Muslim world leader ship is hell bent on never learning anything. They only learn like Gaddafi learnt or Saddam learnt. Same fate awaits those who are making Israel and USA their friend or in fact master.


Tour fear is unjustified.. and contradictory.. you said buy from Turkey, who itself deals with Usrael..stop crying from jealousy.. HaHaHa..


----------



## Zarvan

The SC said:


> Tour fear is unjustified.. and contradictory.. you said buy from Turkey, who itself deals with Usrael..stop crying from jealousy.. HaHaHa..


I don't feel jealous from people who chose to betray Palestine who chose to make Israel and USA their master. Your leadership fate won't be any different from what USA did to Saddam or Gaddafi


----------



## The SC

Zarvan said:


> I don't feel jealous from people who chose to betray Palestine who chose to make Israel and USA their master. Your leadership fate won't be any different from what USA did to Saddam or Gaddafi


You are projecting your fear buddy.. contexts are very different..from what you are talking about. from ignorance .. you just sound bitter seeing other Muslim countries advancing well.. you wish you were.. That is understandable.. but your jealousy and trying to justify it with your own fear and out of context events.. is very obvious..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Battlion25

The SC said:


> You are projecting your fear buddy.. contexts are very different..from what you are talking about. from ignorance .. you just sound bitter seeing other Muslim countries advancing well.. you wish you were.. That is understandable.. but your jealousy and trying to justify it with your own fear and out of context events.. is very obvious..



I have seen this before jealousy coming from everywhere at times

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Battlion25 said:


> What does that make Pakistan who recently recognized Morocco sovereignty over West Sahara saying they don't recognize polisario



I don't know why Pakistan broke neutrality on that area


----------



## Abid123

Battlion25 said:


> What does that make Pakistan who recently recognized Morocco sovereignty over West Sahara saying they don't recognize polisario does this make Pakistan puppets of Morocco?


Do you have a source?


----------



## The SC

Abid123 said:


> Why? Because Algeria is not a puppet state like Morocco?


Doesn't that make Algeria a puppet state of Russia with 95% of its weapons purchased from Russia.???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The Royal Moroccan Navy tested a new drone that works on naval ships.. but the type of the drone remains unknown..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Spanish News: Morocco activated the first long-range HQ-9B battery in the north of the country..






It is one of four batteries Morocco contracted in 2017 from China..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Four ISR


----------



## The SC

Thales 3D Maroc (T3DM) project, which now makes it possible to produce, for the entire group, parts dedicated to the needs of the various areas of innovation and application of the group (space, aeronautics, defense, communication, etc. ). The T3DM project is now qualified and provides flight parts for all Thales Aliéna Space satellites.






Thales has the ambition to develop actions towards other African countries from Morocco, new partnerships with Moroccan groups could be considered..


----------



## Battlion25

The SC said:


> Thales 3D Maroc (T3DM) project, which now makes it possible to produce, for the entire group, parts dedicated to the needs of the various areas of innovation and application of the group (space, aeronautics, defense, communication, etc. ). The T3DM project is now qualified and provides flight parts for all Thales Aliéna Space satellites.
> 
> View attachment 802331
> 
> 
> Thales has the ambition to develop actions towards other African countries from Morocco, new partnerships with Moroccan groups could be considered..



it needs to add more of it's own satellites up in the skies for better view of the ground and it adds tactical advantage. It already has couple but increasing always gives an extra add.

The currently satellite Mohammed-VI A is formidble satellite developed by Moroccan-Tunisian joint venture and send upto the skies back in 2017.

Observational satellites are always an extra boost and the more up there the better


----------



## The SC

Battlion25 said:


> it needs to add more of it's own satellites up in the skies for better view of the ground and it adds tactical advantage. It already has couple but increasing always gives an extra add.
> 
> The currently satellite Mohammed-VI A is formidble satellite developed by Moroccan-Tunisian joint venture and send upto the skies back in 2017.
> 
> Observational satellites are always an extra boost and the more up there the better


The *Mohammed VI* satellites are a series of two Moroccan Earth observation and reconnaissance satellites, namely *Mohammed VI-A* and *Mohammed VI-B*, developed and built by Airbus Defence and Space and Thales Alenia Space based upon the Astrosat-1000 satellite bus. They are Morocco's first optical imaging satellites, and are operated by Morocco's Ministry of Defense, with an expected service life of 5 years. They are named after Mohammed VI, the King of Morocco ..these are spy satellites.. the one with Tunisia if any is a university small research satellite..

https://www.moroccoworldnews.com/20...b-satellite-morocco-development-mohammed-vi-a

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battlion25

The SC said:


> The *Mohammed VI* satellites are a series of two Moroccan Earth observation and reconnaissance satellites, namely *Mohammed VI-A* and *Mohammed VI-B*, developed and built by Airbus Defence and Space and Thales Alenia Space based upon the Astrosat-1000 satellite bus. They are Morocco's first optical imaging satellites, and are operated by Morocco's Ministry of Defense, with an expected service life of 5 years. They are named after Mohammed VI, the King of Morocco ..these are spy satellites.. the one with Tunisia if any is a university small research satellite..
> 
> https://www.moroccoworldnews.com/20...b-satellite-morocco-development-mohammed-vi-a



Thanks for the correction


----------



## Titanium100

The SC said:


> Thales 3D Maroc (T3DM) project, which now makes it possible to produce, for the entire group, parts dedicated to the needs of the various areas of innovation and application of the group (space, aeronautics, defense, communication, etc. ). The T3DM project is now qualified and provides flight parts for all Thales Aliéna Space satellites.
> 
> View attachment 802331
> 
> 
> Thales has the ambition to develop actions towards other African countries from Morocco, new partnerships with Moroccan groups could be considered..



Is this another military satellite


----------



## The SC

Titanium100 said:


> Is this another military satellite


What I understand from the project name is that it is an advanced 3D printing project to make various industries' parts among which are Satellite parts..


----------



## Battlion25

Abid123 said:


> Do you have a source?



Yes I have source ofcourse... Try to google first the news was just days ago


----------



## The SC

The SC said:


> Thales 3D Maroc (T3DM) project, which now makes it possible to produce, for the entire group, parts dedicated to the needs of the various areas of innovation and application of the group (space, aeronautics, defense, communication, etc. ). The T3DM project is now qualified and provides flight parts for all Thales Aliéna Space satellites.
> 
> View attachment 802331
> 
> 
> Thales has the ambition to develop actions towards other African countries from Morocco, new partnerships with Moroccan groups could be considered..


----------



## The SC

Pictures of the Moroccan "Sky Dragon 50" medium-range air defense system







The new issue of the Royal Moroccan Armed Forces magazine published very recent pictures of the Sky Dragon 50 medium-range air defense system operating in the 20th Royal Moroccan Artillery Group, the most important surface-to-air (air defense) artillery units of the Royal Armed Forces.











Inside the command and control vehicles of the Moroccan SKY DRAGON 50 . air defense system

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

The SC said:


> Pictures of the Moroccan "Sky Dragon 50" medium-range air defense system
> 
> View attachment 803096
> 
> 
> The new issue of the Royal Moroccan Armed Forces magazine published very recent pictures of the Sky Dragon 50 medium-range air defense system operating in the 20th Royal Moroccan Artillery Group, the most important surface-to-air (air defense) artillery units of the Royal Armed Forces.
> 
> View attachment 803098
> 
> 
> View attachment 803099
> 
> 
> Inside the command and control vehicles of the Moroccan SKY DRAGON 50 . air defense system
> 
> View attachment 803100
> 
> 
> View attachment 803101
> 
> 
> View attachment 803102
> 
> 
> View attachment 803103



Seems like China has good relations most of the countries in the mediterranean and strange enough both Morocco and Algeria doing some balancing


----------



## Battlion25

The SC said:


>



Is it a local project or a foreign one that is based there


----------



## The SC

Battlion25 said:


> Is it a local project or a foreign one that is based there


Foreign companies manufacturing there with a good local percentage of components.. mostly French companies, but soon US, Japanese, German, Chinese and others are going to join in.. or have started already..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dani191

Morocco and IAI continue to negotiate the purchase of the Barak-8 system
Morocco recently received Chinese GNA systems it ordered in 2017. The United States has been trying to sell it a Patriot since 2019 and now Israel is offering the Lightning-8. Everyone is staring at the 2022 budget of the Moroccan army, which has allocated at least $ 12 billion in weapons purchases. And how will it all come together? If any?

Ami Rohex Dumba | 28/12/2021 Contact author

sharing
Morocco and IAI continue to negotiate the purchase of the Barak-8 system
Photo: IAI

According to Israel Defense sources, negotiations between Morocco and IAI regarding the purchase of the Barak-8 system are continuing. The negotiations, which were reported in the Israeli press at the end of last November, began with Defense Minister Bnei Gantz's visit to Morocco in favor of signing a security agreement between the two countries. The negotiations on behalf of IAI are led by Col. (Res.) Sharon Bitton, marketing director for the Gulf countries in the company.

Such an agreement allows Israeli security exporters to sell information and systems freely to Morocco in relation to countries that have not signed such an agreement. I will mention that IAI in partnership with Bluebird sold UAVs to Morocco with recent reports that the deal involves the establishment of local production in Morocco.



The Lightning-8 was developed jointly by Israel and India with applications for the sea (vessels) and land (ground system) applications. The system, according to the manufacturer's publications, knows how to protect within a range of up to 150 km against a variety of air threats.

The report on negotiations for the procurement of an Israeli system comes when publications in Morocco report the receipt of the first Chinese GD system of the FD-2000B type ordered in 2017. A total of four such systems were ordered from China. "The recently inaugurated military base for air defense is located about 50 kilometers north of Rabat in Sidi Yahya al-Garb," the publication said. The base also stores a Sky Dragon 50 system, also made in China.

Negotiations with IAI rely on the Moroccan defense budget for 2022. As part of this, $ 12.8 billion will be allocated to "purchase and repair equipment of the Royal Armed Forces", which is related to the purchase of new weapons, which means signing new arms deals. According to reports, Morocco has already acquired an Israeli system against SkyLock skimmers and is a long-standing customer of UAVs made by IAI.

Alongside Chinese systems, Americans are also stirring the cauldron. Last November, the Pentagon approved the export of a PAC-3 MSE Patriot system to a variety of countries, including Morocco. Discussions between the United States and Morocco on this issue have been going on since at least 2019.

Why does Morocco need Lightning-8?

Well, that's the question. Morocco's main enemy is Algeria, which buys mostly Russian weapons. Among other things, the Algerian army owns an Iskander TK.






And what about an array of layers?

Well, if Morocco has acquired Chinese systems and it will also acquire Israeli or American systems, the question arises as to how all this goodness will come together in a single system of reconnaissance. Such an array includes radars, return systems, LA, etc.

How will Morocco connect Chinese and Israeli systems? How will the US react to this? And maybe there will not be a unified GNA system at all? Open questions.








מרוקו ותעשייה אווירית ממשיכות לנהל מו״מ סביב רכש מערכת ברק-8


על פי מקורות ישראל דיפנס, המו״מ בין מרוקו לתעשייה אווירית סביב רכש מערכת ברק-8 ממשיך. המו״מ, עליו דווח בעיתונות הישראלית בסוף נובמבר האחרון, התחיל עם ביקורו של שר הביטחון, בני גנץ, במרוקו, לטובת חתימה על הסכם ביטחון בין המדינות. את המו״מ מטעם תעשייה אווירית מוביל אל"מ (מיל') שרון ביטון, מנהל...




www.israeldefense.co.il


----------



## The SC

*Morocco and IAI continue to negotiate the purchase of the Barak – 8 system*

Dec 28, 2021






Morocco recently received Chinese GNA systems it ordered in 2017. The United States has been trying to sell it a Patriot since 2019 and now Israel is offering the Lightning-8. Everyone is staring at the 2022 budget of the Moroccan army, which has allocated at least $ 12 billion in weapons purchases. And how will it all come together? If any?

According to Israel Defense sources, negotiations between Morocco and IAI regarding the purchase of the Barak-8 system are continuing. The negotiations, which were reported in the Israeli press at the end of last November, began with Defense Minister Beni Gantz’s visit to Morocco in favor of signing a security agreement between the two countries. The negotiations on behalf of IAI are led by Col. (Res.) Sharon Bitton, marketing director for the Gulf countries in the company.

Such an agreement allows Israeli security exporters to sell information and systems freely to Morocco in relation to countries that have not signed such an agreement. I will mention that IAI in partnership with Bluebird sold UAVs to Morocco with recent reports that the deal involves the establishment of local production in Morocco.

The Lightning-8 was developed jointly by Israel and India with applications for the sea (vessels) and land (ground system) applications. The system, according to the manufacturer’s publications, knows how to protect within a range of up to 150 km against a variety of air threats.

The report on negotiations for the procurement of an Israeli system comes when publications in Morocco report the receipt of the first Chinese GD system of the FD-2000B type ordered in 2017. A total of four such systems were ordered from China. “The recently inaugurated military base for air defense is located about 50 kilometers north of Rabat in Sidi Yahya al-Garb,” the publication said. The base also stores a Sky Dragon 50 system, also made in China.

Negotiations with IAI rely on the Moroccan defense budget for 2022. As part of this, $ 12.8 billion will be allocated to “purchase and repair equipment of the Royal Armed Forces”, which is related to the purchase of new weapons, which means signing new arms deals. According to reports, Morocco has already acquired an Israeli system against SkyLock skimmers and is a long-standing customer of UAVs made by IAI.

Alongside Chinese systems, Americans are also stirring the cauldron. Last November, the Pentagon approved the export of a PAC-3 MSE Patriot system to a variety of countries, including Morocco. Discussions between the United States and Morocco on this issue have been going on since at least 2019.

Why does Morocco need Lightning-8?
Well, that’s the question. Morocco’s main enemy is Algeria, which buys mostly Russian weapons. Among other things, the Algerian army owns an Iskander TK.

And what about an array of layers?
Well, if Morocco has acquired Chinese systems and it will also acquire Israeli or American systems, the question arises as to how all this goodness will come together in a single system of reconnaissance. Such an array includes radars, return systems, LA, etc.

How will Morocco connect Chinese and Israeli systems? How will the US react to this? And maybe there will not be a unified GNA system at all? Open questions.


https://observatorial.com/news/worl...negotiate-the-purchase-of-the-barak-8-system/


*Moroccan air defense will become a difficult number; In addition to the systems that have entered or will enter service, there will be the first defensive wall in Moroccan coastal waters, represented by frigates, as well as air protection that will be provided by aircraft with air-to-air missiles. All this will work under the umbrella of the *Cobra Center* and under the supervision of the Golf Stream ISR..


----------



## IblinI

The SC said:


> Chinese GNA systems


What is this?


----------



## The SC

IblinI said:


> What is this?


Ground to Air.. most likely..


----------



## dani191




----------



## Titanium100

dani191 said:


>



The smaller unmanned cars need upgrading as they are vulnerable against rockets even machine guns. A different form of creativity is needed for that.. I tiny one or one that is flat un-hittable but still it would be hittable but would be slightly more difficult.. I don't think they are feasible on the conventional level tho


----------



## Battlion25

Titanium100 said:


> The smaller unmanned cars need upgrading as they are vulnerable against rockets even machine guns. A different form of creativity is needed for that.. I tiny one or one that is flat un-hittable but still it would be hittable but would be slightly more difficult.. I don't think they are feasible on the conventional level tho



They are obsolote when it comes to doing real damage but could be a useful addition if used correctly


----------



## Titanium100

IblinI said:


> What is this?



Seems like you are a layman when you didn't even know Chinese weapons


----------



## IblinI

Titanium100 said:


> Seems like you are a layman when you didn't even know Chinese weapons


Do tell me what is GNA?


----------



## The SC

Moroccan army showed serious interest in Ukrainian armored vehicles in a recent visit..

https://ukrarmor.com/news-en/ukrainian-armor-welcomed-the-delegation-of-the-kingdom-of-morocco/


----------



## Titanium100

The SC said:


> Moroccan army showed serious interest in Ukrainian armored vehicles in a recent visit..
> 
> https://ukrarmor.com/news-en/ukrainian-armor-welcomed-the-delegation-of-the-kingdom-of-morocco/



They resemble turkish and NATO armed vehicles it looks like collab with Germany or France


IblinI said:


> Do tell me what is GNA?



Lmao you don't know?


----------



## Battlion25

The SC said:


> Moroccan army showed serious interest in Ukrainian armored vehicles in a recent visit..
> 
> https://ukrarmor.com/news-en/ukrainian-armor-welcomed-the-delegation-of-the-kingdom-of-morocco/



The coloring doesn't fit tho for Ukraine since it is not green area due to camoflouge but a more wheat colored would have benefited


----------



## The SC

Battlion25 said:


> The coloring doesn't fit tho for Ukraine since it is not green area due to camoflouge but a more wheat colored would have benefited


NATO color!


----------



## Warking

Yo Al Andulus 2.0😳


----------



## Battlion25

The SC said:


> NATO color!



NATO coloring? do you mean it was NATO who chose that coloring because they have green pastures and fits into the landscape background


----------



## The SC

Battlion25 said:


> NATO coloring? do you mean it was NATO who chose that coloring because they have green pastures and fits into the landscape background


They have forests too as you can see on the videos..
Morocco will get its own camouflage scheme..


----------



## The SC

Barak is inevitably coming, as well as the Patriot on top of the Chinese systems that are currently there..
There is progress at the level of the French medium-range as France is sending the MICA missiles, in addition to the existing Sky Dragon..

Terrifying air defense!


----------



## Tshering22

The SC said:


> Foreign companies manufacturing there with a good local percentage of components.. mostly French companies, but soon US, Japanese, German, Chinese and others are going to join in.. or have started already..



The smartest strategy that Morocco has adopted is the diversification of suppliers. Logistically it seems a little difficult and expensive but it pays off in balancing relations around the world. Morocco is developing its forces well and this will go a long way in ensuring security in a crucial maritime chokepoint.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Morocco announced the acquisition of the French VL-MICA missile system in order to “protect vital and sensitive installations, especially from air and missile threats.” It will enhance the already existing "Sky Dragon 50" system, of Chinese origin.

According to the FAR Maroc Forum, the Royal Armed Forces are preparing to receive the European system MDBA MICA (intercept, combat and self-defense missile), multi-target, all-weather, short and medium-range. It can be used on aerial platforms as well as on land units and ships.


----------



## kingQamaR

Morocco air defence looks frightening for any opponent to tackle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battlion25

kingQamaR said:


> Morocco air defence looks frightening for any opponent to tackle.



It has come along well they are looking for multi layered


----------



## dani191

The SC said:


> Barak is inevitably coming, as well as the Patriot on top of the Chinese systems that are currently there..
> There is progress at the level of the French medium-range as France is sending the MICA missiles, in addition to the existing Sky Dragon..
> 
> Terrifying air defense!


why they need so much anti defence missels?


----------



## Wilhelm II

dani191 said:


> why they need so much anti defence missels?


Algeria Spain and serious potential threats of western Sahara militias


----------



## The SC

New air defense base 60 km from the Moroccan capital Rabat..

Defense News: Morocco is building a base that includes Chinese, American and Israeli air defense systems

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Battlion25

Wilhelm II said:


> Algeria Spain and serious potential threats of western Sahara militias



Sahara militias have no aerial threat


----------



## Titanium100

kingQamaR said:


> Morocco air defence looks frightening for any opponent to tackle.



It is densely thick which is the right way to go about it if you ask me. One system is not enough as we have learned it previously

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Battlion25 said:


> Sahara militias have no aerial threat



Wait you got banned for that feminism thread?


----------



## Titanium100

*Morocco in talks for the acquisition of missile launchers*






*Morocco is said to be in very advanced talks with Turkey for the purchase of rapid attack vehicles from the Turkish shipyard Golcuk Shipyard in favor of the Royal Moroccan Navy (RMN).*

According to FAR-Maroc, which quotes the Tactical Report news site specializing in defense-related information, the types of rapid attack devices that Morocco would be interested in purchasing are Kılıç II class missile vessels. seven in number as well as a light corvette. The amount of the transaction would be $ 222 million.









Morocco in talks for the acquisition of missile launchers - Morocco Latest News


Morocco is said to be in very advanced talks with Turkey for the purchase of rapid attack vehicles from the Turkish shipyard Golcuk Shipyard in favor of




moroccolatestnews.com


----------



## The SC

New advanced batch of American field tanks* M1A2 SEPV3* for the Royal Moroccan Armored Corps


----------



## Titanium100

Morocco buys arms from Turkey


The Kingdom of Morocco continues with the acquisition of new armaments. The country has been seeking agreements for some time now and continues to armour itself against any threat. Now, it is known that it has conducted negotiations with Turkey to acquire more military equipment. Specifically...




atalayar.com


----------



## dBSPL

Titanium100 said:


> Morocco buys arms from Turkey
> 
> 
> The Kingdom of Morocco continues with the acquisition of new armaments. The country has been seeking agreements for some time now and continues to armour itself against any threat. Now, it is known that it has conducted negotiations with Turkey to acquire more military equipment. Specifically...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> atalayar.com



The corvette may possibly be an ADA variant, but the claim that the missile boat is related to the FAC-55 project is actually information that needs confirmation. There is talk of a fast delivery schedule. Kılıç-II class facs also doesn't seem very likely to me.

Dearsan, which has gained a respectable place on the basis of naval platforms in Turkiye has introduced many missile boat and patrol ship project concepts in recent years, independent of the existing modernization programs, or outside of the Turkish navy requests. I can't stop myself from asking if some of these have anything to do with Morocco.


----------



## The SC

Riad Mazour, Minister of Trade and Industry, revealed that Morocco has started manufacturing parts for satellites. 






And Mazur said, today, Tuesday, during his answer to the questions of the parliamentary groups about “the prospects and stakes of industrial policy in Morocco,” that the manufacture of parts for satellites is taking place in factories in Nouasser, near Casablanca. 

The minister stated that 41 percent of aircraft parts are manufactured in Morocco, pointing out that the head of Airbus stated that there is no aircraft in the world that does not carry a part made in Morocco. 

The government official considered that the Moroccan industrial system is one of the best in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abid123

The SC said:


> Doesn't that make Algeria a puppet state of Russia with 95% of its weapons purchased from Russia.???


Algeria has its own foreign policy unlike Morocco. Morocco is under the control of Israel, USA and France.


----------



## The SC

Abid123 said:


> Algeria has its own foreign policy unlike Morocco. Morocco is under the control of Israel, USA and France.


No one country has its own foreign policy my friend.. it is all intermingled.. and goes with interests..


----------



## The SC

The Far-Maroc Forum received information about the existence of consultations between the Moroccan and Turkish sides in order to support the latter for the Kingdom in building a local industrial base concerned with the military aspect.





__ https://www.facebook.com/1529080437316937/posts/3178351082389856





Morocco raised the number of *Bayraktar TB2S *to 36 and might go up to 100 with ToT..






Morocco contracts with Canadian L3 HARRIS to supply it with* Wescam MX-15 electro-optical systems* in order to equip them on Bayraktar drones for the Royal Armed Forces, despite the ban imposed by Canada on Turkey regarding this system. 
The MX-15 is considered the best electro-optical system in its class in the world .. It can provide monitoring and control of targets from tens of kilometers away in very high quality HD with many other features..


----------



## The SC

*Egypt's ambassador to Morocco: "Cairo does not recognize the so-called Polisario" and strongly supports the territorial integrity of the Kingdom..*

https://www.i24news.tv/ar/أخبار/دول...لبوليساريو-وتدعم-بقوة-الوحدة-الترابية-للمملكة

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

HELLFIRE AGM-114L and M109 A6 Paladin confirmed for Morocco











https://www.army.mil/e2/downloads/rv7/2020-2021_Weapon_Systems_Handbook.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Apparently Morocco has acquired the Chinese* SY-400 *missile system

*



*






The SY-400 also called DF-12A system in standard configuration has eight containers (canisters) with solid-fuel missiles. Missiles are factory-fitted into these containers and can be stored for years without requiring additional maintenance. Missiles are launched vertically and have a range of about 400 km. SY-400 can use different types of warheads.

SY-400 missile is equipped with GPS/INS guidance system. It is steered to the intended target in the initial flight phase by four control surfaces and stabilizing fins. The missile uses a low lowering rate to extend the range. Multiple missiles can be aimed at different targets.

China is calling it as a guided artillery rocket system, hence claiming the 400 km range missile it is not limited by the 300 km range MTCR export restrictions. It is capable of carrying an HE, fragment, submunition and EMP payload..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IblinI

The SC said:


> Apparently Morocco has acquired the Chinese* SY-400 *missile system
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SY-400 also called DF-12A system in standard configuration has eight containers (canisters) with solid-fuel missiles. Missiles are factory-fitted into these containers and can be stored for years without requiring additional maintenance. Missiles are launched vertically and have a range of about 400 km. SY-400 can use different types of warheads.
> 
> SY-400 missile is equipped with GPS/INS guidance system. It is steered to the intended target in the initial flight phase by four control surfaces and stabilizing fins. The missile uses a low lowering rate to extend the range. Multiple missiles can be aimed at different targets.
> 
> China is calling it as a guided artillery rocket system, hence claiming the 400 km range missile it is not limited by the 300 km range MTCR export restrictions. It is capable of carrying an HE, fragment, submunition and EMP payload..


Morroco has WS-2D if I remember correctly.


----------



## The SC

There is a Chinese article that says Morocco has also signed a deal for *skydragon 12*







COBRA and C5I

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## The SC

IblinI said:


> Morroco has WS-2D if I remember correctly.


Moroccan media reported in 2018 that four batteries entered service with the Moroccan Army. 
The WS-2D has a range of 400 km and can carry a 200 kg warhead. 
Up to six rockets can be launched from a single launcher. 
A battery typically comprises a command and control station and six launchers. 
WS-2D has a range of 400 km and can launch unmanned aerial vehicles.
Accuracy is 600 meters with inertial navigation system (INS) guidance and GPS guidance is optional.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IblinI

The SC said:


> Moroccan media reported in 2018 that four batteries entered service with the Moroccan Army.
> The WS-2D has a range of 400 km and can carry a 200 kg warhead.
> Up to six rockets can be launched from a single launcher.
> A battery typically comprises a command and control station and six launchers.
> WS-2D has a range of 400 km and can launch unmanned aerial vehicles.
> Accuracy is 600 meters with inertial navigation system (INS) guidance and GPS guidance is optional.


SY-400 is more like a modular MRLS upgrade that can fire ballistic missiles and it too comes from the same company as WS-2D.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

IblinI said:


> SY-400 is more like a modular MRLS upgrade that can fire ballistic missiles and it too comes from the same company as WS-2D.


Oh please don't call them Ballistic Missiles ..they are long range rocket artillery in its own right as China likes to call them.. calling them Ballistic Missiles will bring in MTCR and what have you.. also with those side ailerons they are definitely not BM but something close to it..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

The SC said:


> Oh please don't call them Ballistic Missiles ..they are long range rocket artillery in its own right as China likes to call them.. calling them Ballistic Missiles will bring in MTCR and what have you.. also with those side ailerons they are definitely not BM but something close to it..


Why doesn't china call them BM's.. China is strange with the naming of things but glad it is not called dragon or Phoenix... Or even 9 tail fox


----------



## The SC

Titanium100 said:


> Why doesn't china call the BM's.. China is strange with the naming of things but glad it is not call dragon or Phoenix... Or even 9 tail fox


The missile used in SY-400 is not a Ballistic missile but a big G to G missile with great range.. Check the pic again..

When it is a BM the call it BM ..

Chinese *DF-12 (M20 / CSS-X-15)* TBM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

The SC said:


> The missile used in SY-400 is not a Ballistic missile but a big G to G missile with great range.. Check the pic again..
> 
> When it is a BM the call it BM ..
> 
> Chinese *DF-12 (M20 / CSS-X-15)* TBM



It does sort of makes sense


----------



## Titanium100

Morocco could acquire VARTA Ukrainian 4x4 MRAP armored vehicles | Defense News February 2022 Global Security army industry | Defense Security global news industry army year 2022 | Archive News year


Morocco could sign an agreement with Ukraine to acquire Varta 4x4 Mine Resistant Ambush-Protected (MRAP) vehicles manufactured by the company Ukrainian Armor.




www.armyrecognition.com


----------



## Titanium100

Morocco announces the acquisition of French missiles


Morocco has announced the purchase of new French-made missiles. The Royal Armed Forces are waiting to receive the European MDBA MICA (intercept, combat and self-defence missile) system that will reinforce the Kingdom's military defence and are dedicated to protecting the country's vital and...




atalayar.com


----------



## Qutb-ud-din-Aibak

The SC said:


> There is a Chinese article that says Morocco has also signed a deal for *skydragon 12*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COBRA and C5I



Morocco is about to overtake Algeria in the next 2-3 years as strongest country in armement in the region. But still I would say Algeria is slightly bit very small amount ahead but Morocco may take the lead in short time


----------



## The SC

Qutb-ud-din-Aibak said:


> Morocco is about to overtake Algeria in the next 2-3 years as strongest country in armement in the region. But still I would say Algeria is slightly bit very small amount ahead but Morocco may take the lead in short time


Morocco has apparently already taken the qualitative lead.. Algeria might still have a quantitative lead..


----------



## Qutb-ud-din-Aibak

The SC said:


> Morocco has apparently already taken the qualitative lead.. Algeria might still have a quantitative lead..



When did this occur? I mean them taking the qualitative lead.. Algeria is formidable qualitative imho


----------



## The SC

Qutb-ud-din-Aibak said:


> When did this occur? I mean them taking the qualitative lead.. Algeria is formidable qualitative imho


F-16 blk 70.. Abrams M1a2SA.. ISR planes.. Espionage satellites.. C4I and C5I.. the list is very long..

Check this thread in this section of PDF:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/the-royal-moroccan-army-is-a-quantum-leap-in-armaments.729361/

There are many other threads too..


----------



## Qutb-ud-din-Aibak

The SC said:


> F-16 blk 70.. Abrams M1a2SA.. ISR planes.. Espionage satellites.. C4I and C5I.. the list is very long..
> 
> Check this thread in this section of PDF:
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/the-royal-moroccan-army-is-a-quantum-leap-in-armaments.729361/
> 
> There are many other threads too..



I am still not convinced especially look at the navy


----------



## The SC

Qutb-ud-din-Aibak said:


> I am still not convinced especially look at the navy


The only advantage seemingly is the 6 Kilo submarines.. but Morocco has one of the best submarine hunters in the world..The French FREMM.. and it is apparently contracting for 3 more from Italy.. and has plans for submarines from France or Germany..

Also Check this new procurement in air defense:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qutb-ud-din-Aibak

The SC said:


> The only advantage seemingly is the 6 Kilo submarines.. but Morocco has one of the best submarine hunters in the world..The French FREMM.. and it is apparently contracting for 3 more from Italy.. and has plans for submarines from France or Germany..
> 
> Also Check this new procurement in air defense:



I will have to check what they currently deploy and make an assessment


----------



## The SC

Qutb-ud-din-Aibak said:


> I will have to check what they currently deploy and make an assessment


Check This thread too..

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/anticipated-defense-cooperation-between-morocco-and-israel.719848/


----------



## Samar111

Why does Morocco need all these weapons?


----------



## Maula Jatt

Samar111 said:


> Why does Morocco need all these weapons?


They have a beef with Algeria afaik


----------



## Battlion25

How good is Barak MX has it been tested in actual battlefield


----------



## Qutb-ud-din-Aibak

The SC said:


> Check This thread too..
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/anticipated-defense-cooperation-between-morocco-and-israel.719848/



Thanks will have to look into it


----------



## Battlion25

The SC said:


> Moroccan media reported in 2018 that four batteries entered service with the Moroccan Army.
> The WS-2D has a range of 400 km and can carry a 200 kg warhead.
> Up to six rockets can be launched from a single launcher.
> A battery typically comprises a command and control station and six launchers.
> WS-2D has a range of 400 km and can launch unmanned aerial vehicles.
> Accuracy is 600 meters with inertial navigation system (INS) guidance and GPS guidance is optional.




Covers the entire border areas


----------



## The SC

Battlion25 said:


> How good is Barak MX has it been tested in actual battlefield


Yes Azerbijan.. just Barak 8 not even the MX and proved lethal enough..some claim that it downed a Russian Aleksander TBM that Armenia lunched at them..


----------



## The SC

A new military region has been established In Morocco, the eastern military region adjacent to the Algerian borders, and this is an important and excellent development that has several implications..

Politically, it means that Morocco has lost any hope that the neighbors will one day return to their right senses, and that this page has been permanently closed.

This means that there is a change in the "declared" combat doctrine of the Moroccan army.. Morocco has always acted, publicly at least, that it does not consider Algeria an enemy and a threat, and it has always adopted in its diplomatic literature the policy of good neighborliness and open borders...etc.

Morocco was avoiding militarily taking any steps or arrangements that might be interpreted on the other side as aggressive, and it always left the line of return open.

This event, the one before it, is not the same as the one after it. Algeria today is an enemy, and there are measures that will be taken..

Not only in terms of building defensive lines (maybe it will not be completely similar to the southern region, because each region has its own peculiarities), but also in terms of troop size, troop coordination, equipment quality, building tactics, support centers and supply lines...etc.

In summary, this means that Algeria has officially become an enemy, and the eastern region has become, in the military terms, a "front".

The northern region defends the north of the kingdom..

The southern region defends the Moroccan Sahara..

The eastern region is defending the eastern region and It is expect that this region will be very strong..

There are 25 Algerian military bases near the borders of the Moroccan Kingdom.. Whoever seeks peace in the region does not act like this!!!


Some pictures of the new Moroccan "Wall" along the Algerian borders..


















Cutting the gas pipeline and killing Moroccan drivers in Mali to intimidate Moroccan merchants and prevent Morocco from exporting goods to Africa, preventing Algerian companies from dealing with Morocco, in addition to preventing Moroccan airlines from entering Algerian airspace, all of which fall within the framework of the economic war that is added to the diplomatic and media war and Military threats, etc.. Algeria has been waging a war against Morocco for 46 years to weaken it, because it is the one who prevents it from dominating the region, and it is doing this with all political pragmatism and without passion, and there is nothing here for morals, religious scruples, or brotherhood, and all these things that the rulers of Algeria do not believe in, So it is today going top speed in an attempt to resolve the conflict, but no way the result is clear and it is a clear fiasco for Algeria..

Algeria tried everything in its conflict with Morocco:

1- The direct war, but it was defeated in 1976, and after the intervention of the late Hosni Mubarak to lift the siege on its army and expose it, the plan was replaced by arming the militias and pushing them to wage a guerrilla war against Morocco from the Algerian land.
2- An indirect war through the Polisario. After Morocco succeeded in building the separation wall, the guerrilla war became useless, and this led to a ceasefire in 1991.
3- Creating a fictitious republic on Algerian lands and spending huge amounts of money to bring it international recognition, but Morocco succeeded diplomatically in making most of the countries that recognized this fake entity, which does not have the elements of sovereignty, to withdraw their recognition.

Algeria did everything in its power and failed and it can no longer do anything but return to direct war and it will fail again because the fictitious republic it created exists on its land and one day it might become an actual state on Algerian lands and this is what Algeria fears and the magic will turn on the magician. 

Algeria was benefiting from the hypocrisy of the international community, which is in its interest to perpetuate the conflict, because this allows it to drain and exploit the two countries, and the first beneficiaries are Spain, France, the US and Russia who run North Africa through this conflict. Algeria spent hundreds of billions of dollars trying to weaken Morocco and gain regional leadership, but it got nothing from that..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dani191

The SC said:


> The only advantage seemingly is the 6 Kilo submarines.. but Morocco has one of the best submarine hunters in the world..The French FREMM.. and it is apparently contracting for 3 more from Italy.. and has plans for submarines from France or Germany..
> 
> Also Check this new procurement in air defense:


expensive every missile 2 milion dollar need to use megavat laser to intercept missels


----------



## Battlion25

dani191 said:


> expensive every missile 2 milion dollar need to use megavat laser to intercept missels



They could self-produce the missiles


----------



## El_Srifi

During the forest fires in Algeria the Moroccan King offered to send help by sending over two Canadair CL-415 fire fighting planes but instead there was total silence from the Algerian regime, and ironically the Algerian regime ended up requesting help from France who provided them the planes. 

Moroccans have come to realise that the Algerian regime have bad intentions and this is borne out of the fact they have been trying to actively undermine Moroccan security and peace by providing direct support for the Polisario militia while denying to the outside world they are involved when it's clear for all the see. 

There is a sea change in Moroccan attitudes to their Eastern neighbour and Moroccan diplomacy and patience will not last forever.


----------



## Battlion25

El_Srifi said:


> During the forest fires in Algeria the Moroccan King offered to send help by sending over two Canadair CL-415 fire fighting planes but instead there was total silence from the Algerian regime, and ironically the Algerian regime ended up requesting help from France who provided them the planes.
> 
> Moroccans have come to realise that the Algerian regime have bad intentions and this is borne out of the fact they have been trying to actively undermine Moroccan security and peace by providing direct support for the Polisario militia while denying to the outside world they are involved when it's clear for all the see.
> 
> There is a sea change in Moroccan attitudes to their Eastern neighbour and Moroccan diplomacy and patience will not last forever.



Algeria is not loud after cutting of ties.. Algeria was being over the top last year perhaps it has something to do with domestic distriction and coincided with the ongoing protests back then


----------



## El_Srifi

Battlion25 said:


> Algeria is not loud after cutting of ties.. Algeria was being over the top last year perhaps it has something to do with domestic distriction and coincided with the ongoing protests back then


Morocco has offered the olive branch of peace on numerous occasions. The King of Morocco has made it publicly known he would like the borders between the two nations to open but Algeria refused. 

Your right some of Algeria's actions may be a tactic to divert internal tensions caused by the local Hirak movement but this has nothing to do with Morocco. Why would anyone justify blaming another country for their own internal problems? Lets not forget it was Algeria that unilaterally cut off gas supplies to Morocco. It was Algeria that unilaterally refused civilian Moroccan planes from using Algerian air space. These are the actions of an unstable regime and that's why you are seeing an increasingly assertive Moroccan response in terms of developing their defence systems.


----------



## Battlion25

El_Srifi said:


> Morocco has offered the olive branch of peace on numerous occasions. The King of Morocco has made it publicly known he would like the borders between the two nations to open but Algeria refused.
> 
> Your right some of Algeria's actions may be a tactic to divert internal tensions caused by the local Hirak movement but this has nothing to do with Morocco. Why would anyone justify blaming another country for their own internal problems? Lets not forget it was Algeria that unilaterally cut off gas supplies to Morocco. It was Algeria that unilaterally refused civilian Moroccan planes from using Algerian air space. These are the actions of an unstable regime and that's why you are seeing an increasingly assertive Moroccan response in terms of developing their defence systems.



Algeria became vocal 2 years ago in there tone but since cut of ties they have mind there own bussiness


----------



## The SC

Battlion25 said:


> They could self-produce the missiles


It is part of the deal to produce the missiles in Morocco..


----------



## Jalut



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The Biden administration agreed to pass the deal with all of its Hellfire, GBU, and JDAM munitions..

MQ-9B SEA GUARDIAN is equipped for naval surveillance and anti-submarine warfare..

Like the MQ-9, it was approved by the Biden administration, as expected..Now there are other details to look at..


----------



## The SC

*Statement to the Royal Court: Spain considers the Moroccan initiative for autonomy as the most serious and realistic basis..




*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504858141212692484
Spain recognizes autonomy under Moroccan sovereignty

This is a strange radical shift in the Spanish position..

A big shift in the Spanish position ..
Spain is the main player in the Sahara issue, and most of the evil was coming from it..

This news is literally an earthquake; A country that was occupying this place returns and recognizes its true owner..The UN Security Council will be confused now..

In other related news..

The US President announced today, Friday, in a statement to the White House, the appointment of Puneet Talwar as Ambassador Extraordinary and Plenipotentiary to Morocco..






A White House statement said Talwar held senior positions in national security and foreign policy at the State Department, the White House and the US Senate.. The appointed US ambassador is currently a senior adviser to the State Department, while he previously served as the assistant secretary of state for political and military affairs, special assistant to the president, director on the National Security Council, and chief of staff to the US Senate Foreign Relations Committee..

The only difference between an "extraordinary ambassador" and a "regular ambassador" is determined by the fact that the latter performs a specific purpose, while the former has "extended powers", a legal term that means an authorization to conclude agreements in the name of the state or body he represents..


----------



## The SC

Algeria summons its ambassador to Madrid for consultations to protest Spain's change of position on the issue of the Moroccan Sahara


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1505210524232998912


----------



## The SC

"The question of energy is no longer a problem"


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504548421914411009
In 2021, Morocco created 70% of companies in the Maghreb region.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504357927489978370


----------



## The SC

# Ryanair announces its largest summer program towards #Morocco... and invests one billion dollars


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504547304711331846
*Ryanair* DAC is an Irish ultra low-cost carrier founded in 1984.
Ryanair Group operates more than 400 Boeing 737-800 aircraft,


----------



## Titanium100

The SC said:


> # Ryanair announces its largest summer program towards #Morocco... and invests one billion dollars
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504547304711331846
> *Ryanair* DAC is an Irish ultra low-cost carrier founded in 1984.
> Ryanair Group operates more than 400 Boeing 737-800 aircraft,



Some random that they would invest 1 billion into Ryanair


----------



## The SC

Titanium100 said:


> Some random that they would invest 1 billion into Ryanair


It is Ryanair investing $1 billion..


----------



## The SC

*Thales Launches Its Sixth Cyber Security Operations Center in Morocco to Serve the African Continent*​



Thales strengthens its status as a cybersecurity leader with the creation of a new Security Operations Center on the African continent, based in Morocco.
This operations center provides Moroccan and African administrations and businesses with effective supervision resources in the field of cybersecurity.
Increasingly targeted by cyber-attacks, the continent's businesses witnessed a rise in risk exposure during the pandemic with a broader field of attack.

*Thales is opening a new Cyber Security Operations Center (SOC) in Morocco, the sixth in its international network. This center will provide real-time protection against cyber-attacks in the country and across the African continent as a whole.*

The *digital transformation* of African societies, as illustrated by the extensive use of mobile payments across the continent, and the rise in teleworking due to the health crisis, have had a major impact on Africa's vulnerability to cyber-attacks. While businesses, administrations and individuals are becoming increasingly connected, this trend must be accompanied by an increase in the level of protection in order to tackle the multiplication and sophistication of attacks. Outside the financial sector, all sectors are affected, including the most important ones, such as government services but also water distribution, energy and telecommunications.

Furthermore, a *new legal* *framework* is driving African businesses to equip themselves with a means of supervision in the field of cybersecurity. Thales, which is already present in Morocco, is thus strengthening its cyber expertise on the continent.

The SOCs combine 24/7 threat detection and analysis capabilities and deliver responses in compliance with the country's cybersecurity infrastructure and policies. There are six SOCs located in Canada, France, Hong Kong, the Netherlands, the United Kingdom and now Morocco, and they currently form an international network operating according to *the "follow the sun" model* which offers continuous support to more than a hundred clients around the world, with an unequaled level of responsiveness and flexibility.

_"Thales is proud to be able to strengthen its expertise and know-how in the field of cybersecurity in Morocco. The launch of this SOC demonstrates the Group's aspirations to support the development of security facilities in Africa, while closely matching its customers' needs. As well as our analysis capacities, we offer businesses access to a hybrid consultancy and monitoring solution for their activity, thus demonstrating our commitment to fostering skills and autonomy over the long term", *Hicham Alj, Managing Director of Thales Morocco.*_

Thales offers its customers more than 20 years' expertise in the field of cybersecurity, in particular SOC solutions, combined with an extensive portfolio of solutions: cyber auditing and consulting, integration of cybersecurity solutions developed by Thales as well as solutions from leading publishers, and simulation of Penetration Testing and Red Teaming attacks.

In Africa, the Group supports its customers in ensuring compliance with regulations and technical processes, assessing cyber risks and their level of maturity, investigating and anticipating cyber crises and neutralizing complex attacks.


https://www.businesswire.com/news/h...ter-in-Morocco-to-Serve-the-African-Continent


----------



## The SC

Naval Group is alone in the running for the concession of the #Casablanca shipyard, after the disqualification of its Italian challengers and the abandonment of the Dutch Damen Shipyards. The French company hopes to materialize this file this year. #Morocco


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514517573718708236
In general, Naval Group is one of the best shipyards in the world and Morocco operates a number of chips of French origin and ones that carry French equipment, and France, along with the United States, are the two largest countries from which Morocco has benefited in transferring knowledge in new technologies. Therefore, there is no harm in assigning the project to the French as long as they have provided the best an offer.

As for the Casablanca shipyard, it is of modern standards with a lifting platform with a capacity of 5,000 tons, a crane equipped with a gantry crane with a capacity of 450 tons and berths with a total length of 820 meters.






Thanks to the new equipment and the three ship berths it has, the new offshore workshop will have a processing capacity of 22 units per year for the repair hull (a dock that allows ships to be received and dried for maintenance) and between 400 and 700 steamers for the tie-down cranes (450 tons). ) and 6 medium-sized ships at the same time, for the lift floor (5000 tons).


----------



## The SC

*A British company announces expectations of more than two billion barrels of oil in the Moroccan coast of Agadir*​
The British "Europa Oil & Gas" company, which specializes in gas and oil exploration in Morocco, announced the discovery of more than one billion barrels of oil equivalent in the Inezgane coast, on the outskirts of Agadir, noting that this oil discovery can be extracted without any risks, according to specialized sources.

According to the same sources, this discovery was made recently by the British company, which has a license to explore for oil in the Inezgane coast, which it obtained in 2019, and began exploiting it in August 2021 on a marine area estimated at 11,228 square kilometers.

On April 13, the company announced that this discovery indicates that there are high exploration opportunities in the region to extract the oil equivalent, pending the completion of all procedures and exploration operations with the aim of starting in the future to take extraction operations.

The same company had announced last August that initial expectations indicated the presence of more than two billion barrels of oil equivalent in this region, which it started exploration in, due to its presence in a geological line along the western coast of Africa known for its gas and oil discoveries.

The company indicated, through General Manager Simon Odie, that this area is unknown and the chances of oil exploration in it are very high, for the aforementioned reason and related to the oil and gas pipeline located in West Africa, adding that the company will own 75 percent of the exploiting share, while 25 percent will go to the National Office of Hydrocarbons and Minerals.


https://www.moroccoworldnews.com/20...-coast-of-agadir-could-hold-2-billion-barrels

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The Moroccan Identity Press website reported that the UAE has expressed its intention to pay the price of Morocco's purchase of American F-35 stealth fighter jets, if Washington gives its consent to supply Morocco with these warplanes in order to enhance the capabilities of its military air arsenal, according to reports. identical.

In the same direction, the expert in military affairs, Mohamed Choucair, said that Morocco had previously expressed its desire to acquire F-35 stealth fighters of the fifth generation two or three years ago because it needed this type of aircraft to establish its defense system and provide its air fleet with this type. It is considered one of the most modern military aircraft, which is mainly represented in its hidden capabilities and undetected by enemy radars.


https://bulgarianmilitary.com/2021/...rael-should-help-while-uae-will-pay-the-bill/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Quote from the official magazine of the Royal Moroccan Armed Forces
Caesar Artillery deals confirmed
Mistral and Mica air defense systems
ARQUUS SPIRA Armor
High seas patrol ships
And the new VAB MK3 armored vehicle


----------



## The SC

*Expal Eimos mortar*


----------



## The SC

*Morocco receives 4 advanced AH64D Apache helicopters





*

The contract for the delivery of 24 AH-64E Apache helicopters has entered into force between the manufacturer Boeing and Morocco. Morocco will become the second country in Africa after Egypt to choose the Apache to fight tanks and the fifth Arab country to do so. The value of the contract has not been announced, but it should be about 3 billion dollars if compared to the contract previously signed with Qatar for the same number (24) of Apache AH-64. According to some sources, the proposed version in Morocco will be the most efficient in the world because it will be Equipped with the state-of-the-art AN/APG-78 Longbow radar.

Moroccan AH-64E helicopters will be equipped with the AN/APG-78 Longbow radar, and the AN/ASQ-170 target acquisition system. The Moroccan version will launch laser or radar-guided Hellfire missiles, APKWS (Hydra) missiles, Stinger air-to-air missiles and the M230E1 30mm helmet-guided cannon. To protect the helicopter, it will have an AAR-57 anti-missile launch warning system, a LWS laser warning system, ICMD infrared countermeasures and an RWR radar warning receiver. Finally, it contains the MUM-T UAV Control System, which makes it possible to communicate and direct UAVs in order to increase the aircraft's intelligence capabilities. Deliveries are scheduled for 2024.


----------



## dani191

The SC said:


> *Morocco receives 4 advanced AH64D Apache helicopters
> 
> View attachment 856016
> *
> 
> The contract for the delivery of 24 AH-64E Apache helicopters has entered into force between the manufacturer Boeing and Morocco. Morocco will become the second country in Africa after Egypt to choose the Apache to fight tanks and the fifth Arab country to do so. The value of the contract has not been announced, but it should be about 3 billion dollars if compared to the contract previously signed with Qatar for the same number (24) of Apache AH-64. According to some sources, the proposed version in Morocco will be the most efficient in the world because it will be Equipped with the state-of-the-art AN/APG-78 Longbow radar.
> 
> Moroccan AH-64E helicopters will be equipped with the AN/APG-78 Longbow radar, and the AN/ASQ-170 target acquisition system. The Moroccan version will launch laser or radar-guided Hellfire missiles, APKWS (Hydra) missiles, Stinger air-to-air missiles and the M230E1 30mm helmet-guided cannon. To protect the helicopter, it will have an AAR-57 anti-missile launch warning system, a LWS laser warning system, ICMD infrared countermeasures and an RWR radar warning receiver. Finally, it contains the MUM-T UAV Control System, which makes it possible to communicate and direct UAVs in order to increase the aircraft's intelligence capabilities. Deliveries are scheduled for 2024.
> 
> View attachment 856017


with spike 6 gn 50 km range?


----------



## The SC

*Morocco receives advanced VL MICA air defense systems and Sherpa vehicles from France




*

The Moroccan Armed Forces received the Sherpa armored vehicles and VL MICA air defense systems from France after contracts signed about two years ago.

Devinsa reported last month that the first batch of Sherpas arrived in Morocco and were seen being taken to military bases in the North African country. In 2020, Morocco was reported to have ordered 36 French Arquus Sherpa armored vehicles, Light Scout and Light Armored Personnel Carriers (APC).

The first two VL MICA batteries arrived in recent weeks after being ordered in 2020 at a cost of €192 million.

Four batteries of the same model are also being acquired from MBDA.

The VL MICA system consists of a series of truck-mounted components, including a tactical operations center, a Sagem SIGMA 30 radar, and launch vehicles that can carry three to six launchers with four thermal and radar MICA missiles. The MICA missile supports launch and forget technology, it can be equipped with a thermal homing head or an active radar seeker, which makes it difficult to jam the system, and it has an interception range of up to 20 km.
It is worth noting that Morocco also ordered 40 Caesar 155mm artillery systems for 170 million euros, and ammunition worth 30 million euros from Nexter..


----------



## The SC

General Stephen J. Townsend Commander of United States Africa Zone Command:
“The Royal Moroccan Armed Forces have met NATO criteria”


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543207865137209345


----------



## The SC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543241512338726912
Morocco has already received the first batches of these ultra-modern cannons. 
The camouflage is for the Eastern Military District..

Morocco had acquired 36 Caesar (or Caesar) cannons from France through a deal signed at the beginning of 2020 worth about 170 million euros.

The Caesar cannon is a 155 mm self-propelled howitzer equipped with a set of regular, cluster and guided munitions capable of hitting various targets with high accuracy with a range of 4 to 42 km. The cannon is mounted on the back of a truck, which gives it rapid mobility and deployment, and a low operational value.


----------



## The SC




----------



## The SC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549024124063911941





This is one of the best European helicopters in its class and its presence is essential for any air force that wants to train its crews to fly various types of helicopters and can be equipped to carry out rescue, reconnaissance and light transport missions..The helicopter is excellent..


----------



## The SC

The Israeli newspaper Ha'aretz confirms the news that Morocco has contracted the "*Harop*" suicide drone






Harop is a suicide drone with a range of 1,000 km..The drone has the ability to fly 1000 km without stopping, but the maximum range of attack is 200 km because if it exceeds 200 km it is impossible to direct it, 200 km remains a very sufficient distance..











The Israelis expressed their desire to facilitate the transfer of all civilian and military technologies to Morocco..


----------



## The SC

According to the Spanish newspaper, Defensa, specialized in global military affairs
Morocco managed to obtain the Israeli Hermes 900 drone.. And Harop / Harpy suicide drones..






Hermes 900 specializes in:
- commjam: jamming and cutting enemy communications
- Elint: receives signals to determine enemy locations
- EW: Electronic warfare on the enemy

It can fly for 30 hours straight, reach 30,000 feet and perform the tasks of identification, surveillance and espionage through a group of pods..


----------



## The SC

Morocco and Israel agreed to develop F16 and F5 fighter jets, of which the Royal Air Force has a fleet; And that is by supporting it with modern technology and developing its capabilities in flight and simulation.


----------



## The SC

Andalusian Moroccan Arab-Jewish song..


----------



## The SC

Unconfirmed news about talks about selling a squadron of modern Israeli F-16 “Sofa” fighters to the Moroccan Air Force..






Unconfirmed news has emerged so far that the Kingdom of Morocco and Israel are in talks about selling a squadron of modern Israeli F-16 “Sofa” fighters to the Moroccan Air Force.

Where the Israeli Defense Minister visited the Benkir Air Base and inspected the squadrons of Moroccan drones and fighters belonging to the Moroccan Air Force

The F-16I SUFA or Storm is a special version produced specifically for the Israeli Air Force, along with significant changes to the hull that include Israeli avionics and decoys for anti-Israeli missiles instead of the American ones. It also contains an internal battle simulator and works in harmony with the Israeli “Elbit” helmet, not to mention its powerful APG-68 radar.

The most important thing in the matter of the sofa is the Israeli munitions that the plane can launch, such as the Python 5 and the “Dalilah” cruise missile, as well as its high capabilities for jamming and electronic warfare... This is in addition to transmitting the database of threats and targets the radar signatures of the eastern weapons that it collected in Syria and in maneuvers against the Greek S-300 .

It is said that the Israeli Sofa is superior to the latest F-16 aircraft, the Block 70/72, in everything except the radar.

Israel has about 102 F-16i Sofa fighters, the most powerful ever in the Israeli F-16 fleet, and it is dedicated to the operations of the Precision Strike and SEAD Suppression of Enemy Air Defense, and is equipped with highly advanced communication, electronic jamming and navigation systems, in addition to the launch and targeting helmet, and all Israeli systems.


----------



## The SC




----------



## khansaheeb

CrazyZ said:


> View attachment 797387
> 
> 
> Look at this pic....Moorish soldier looking north across the water.
> 
> Best to take Europe without force. Just keep sending migrants and wait for demographic decline to set in.


A green star of David, wtf.


----------



## a_fazlullah

khansaheeb said:


> A green star of David, wtf.


Star of David has 6 points, not 5 buddy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beny Karachun

The SC said:


> Harop is a suicide drone with a range of 1,000 km..The drone has the ability to fly 1000 km without stopping, but the maximum range of attack is 200 km because if it exceeds 200 km it is impossible to direct it, 200 km remains a very sufficient distance..


Harop has SATCOM and its range isn't limited by line of sight but by its fuel capacity


----------



## The SC

Elbit sold the *Alinet land EW* system to Morocco







As part of the contract, Elbit Systems will supply ground EW and SIGINT units equipped with electronic support means, electronic countermeasures as well as command and control systems. These units will create a comprehensive passive air and ground picture and provide an electronic order of battle, which enables an effective response to both air and ground threats..


----------



## dani191

The SC said:


> Elbit sold the *Alinet land EW* system to Morocco
> 
> View attachment 879828
> 
> 
> As part of the contract, Elbit Systems will supply ground EW and SIGINT units equipped with electronic support means, electronic countermeasures as well as command and control systems. These units will create a comprehensive passive air and ground picture and provide an electronic order of battle, which enables an effective response to both air and ground threats..
> 
> View attachment 879829


its old


----------



## The SC

Israeli sources also confirmed that Morocco is interested in the Elta ELM-2084 radar







The Green Pine radar family was also proposed to Morocco during the Negev summit


----------



## The SC

After purchasing 150 eVTOL drones — the WanderB and the ThunderB — made by Israel’s Bluebird, Morocco is evaluating more types of Israeli-made unmanned air systems. One of the stipulations of the first deal is that some of the production be performed in Morocco..

A few weeks ago, the Israeli military censor lifted a 20-year order that prevented it from disclosing Israel's use of missile-armed drones. Morocco is among the countries that have shown great interest in armed versions of these Israeli drones, the report notes.


----------



## IblinI

Morocco has purchased wingloong drone? I saw a 10 secs clip claiming it was wingloong.


----------



## The SC

IblinI said:


> Morocco has purchased wingloong drone? I saw a 10 secs clip claiming it was wingloong.


The first appearance of the Wing long 2 drone in Morocco

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574810519466381314
2021
Morocco signed a new deal with China to acquire Wing Loong 2 drones, to enhance the air military capabilities of the Royal Armed Forces, which now has the latest drones in the region.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392528369393221634

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

According to media sources, the Royal Navy has launched a request for proposals for the acquisition of naval patrol planes with anti-submarine capabilities, reconnaissance, electronic warfare, as well as search and rescue.

Among the likely candidates closest to the deal are:
- Leonardo ATR72MPA
- AIRBUS C295MPA
Boeing and Lockheed Martin also presented two offers:
- P8 Poseidon
- SC-130J SEA HERCULES


----------



## Zarvan

Morocco needs much bigger Air Force. Number of fighter jets they have is simply not enough. Plus it's time they get submarines also.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Zarvan said:


> Morocco needs much bigger Air Force. Number of fighter jets they have is simply not enough. Plus it's time they get submarines also.


Plus their air force isn't that good in terms of the quality of the aircrafts. They still use Mirage F-1 and F-5 and some F-16. So they should buy more capable aircrafts like EFT Rafales, F-16 maybe J-10 etc..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TNT

This little israeli puppet arming against whom? Algeria i guess.


----------



## The SC

The official website of IAI published the image of the P600 early warning aircraft with a map of Morocco as a scenario to explain the performance of the aircraft.

IAI has previously promoted the Wander-b rallies with images from Morocco and is currently in service with the Moroccan army. This indicates that the P600 early warning aircraft has been contracted by Morocco.

It is a last-generation AEW Airborne Early Warning aircraft based on the advanced platform of the Embraer Praetor 600 business jet.

The P600 is nicknamed Israel's Eye that Never Sleeps, and it is one of its most important modern weapons. It is an aircraft that can detect the enemy's arsenal of war and heavy weapons from the air and sea.

The P600 AEW is equipped with a fourth generation IAI/ELTA Active Electronically Scanned (AESA) radar as the primary sensor and the radar is equipped with integrated IFF enemy/friend identification capabilities.

The P600 AEW provides an expanded picture of the air situation by monitoring air activity in areas outside the coverage of ground-based radars.

It can perform various tasks such as air defense detection, early warning, command and control, fleet efficiency improvement, regional defense and maritime surveillance.

The P600 AEW can be integrated with the full suite of AEW&C sensing and control systems: AESA AEW Digital Radar, Civil and Military IFF, ESM/ELINT with radar warning reception capability, Command and Control, a comprehensive communications suite including data networks and satellite links, and a robust suite Self-protection (SPS).

** It is noteworthy that Morocco has previously acquired Gulfstream G550 aircraft of the American type, specialized in espionage and warning.

This is an official video demonstrating the various intelligence and self-protection capabilities of the P600 early warning aircraft.


----------



## The SC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583795855240228865
The Royal Armed Forces (FAR) have reportedly acquired four Hermès 900 tactical drones from Israeli arms manufacturer and test company Elbit Systems.

https://telquel.ma/2021/11/22/israel-drones-maroc_1743995


----------



## dani191

The SC said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583795855240228865
> The Royal Armed Forces (FAR) have reportedly acquired four Hermès 900 tactical drones from Israeli arms manufacturer and test company Elbit Systems.
> 
> https://telquel.ma/2021/11/22/israel-drones-maroc_1743995


what about saudi arabia want to buy some israel weapons if will be peace treatment?


----------



## Ghostkiller

dani191 said:


> what about saudi arabia want to buy some israel weapons if will be peace treatment?


I don't think there will be a peace treaty between KSA and Israel. During Trump era, the relation Trump/KSA was at the peak and maybe the best period in history since 1945 even MBS had the private number of Jarred Kushner. So even during this period and with the massive peace agreement (Abrahams Accords), KSA didn't take a step to do it. And during Biden's visit in KSA, MBS said that openining all airspace for any Airline and he didn't mention Israel. The last thing is that if he did, KSA maybe looses the muslim leader status and especially MBS.


----------



## The SC

The Kingdom of Morocco is one of the countries that obtained the MLRS *PULS*

The multi-purpose launcher features two PODS Each POD is designed for a specific missile type: Accular 122mm (18 missiles) with a range of up to 35 km, Accular 160 mm (10 missiles) with a range of up to 40 km and EXTRA (4 missiles) with a range of up to 150 km and Predator Hawk (two missiles) with a range of up to 300 km.

The system can accurately and effectively neutralize specific targets in all ranges.






















It can also carry cruise missiles such as Dalilah











It can launch a skystriker suicide bomber





PULS launchers are part of the Coastal Defense System (CIDS)


----------



## The SC

Morocco announces the start of manufacturing military drones.. 
An expert explains the reasons for resorting to military industrialization..






The Minister in charge of the Department of Defense in Morocco, Abdellatif Loudiyi, announced that the country has started activities related to defense industries, including the manufacture of military drones..


----------



## dani191

The SC said:


> Morocco announces the start of manufacturing military drones..
> An expert explains the reasons for resorting to military industrialization..
> 
> View attachment 897910
> 
> 
> The Minister in charge of the Department of Defense in Morocco, Abdellatif Loudiyi, announced that the country has started activities related to defense industries, including the manufacture of military drones..


what about saudi arabia dont want to buy some israeli weapons?


----------



## The SC

*Morocco seeks to strengthen its air force with Israeli cruise missiles..




*

The Spanish newspaper “Divincia” reported that he entered into negotiations related to the acquisition of an Israeli cruise missile, in order to strengthen his military arsenal for the Royal Air Force and modernize its fighters with the latest avionics, radars and sensor systems.

The “i24” website stated that Morocco is looking forward to completing the military deal with Elbit Systems, pending the approval of the Israeli security institutions. weapons and their acquisition.






Cruise missiles can hit all land and sea targets at a distance of more than 250 kilometers. Missiles can be fired from combat aircraft and helicopters. They are also programmed to pinpoint targets with extreme accuracy, determine the time of attack, and assess damage.

Earlier, Morocco obtained a number of defense systems from Israel after the resumption of relations between the two countries, represented in modern defense security systems, including systems developed by the Israeli Aerospace Industries Company, the “Elbit” systems company, and the “Raphael” company.

Delilah Missile​




Sea Breaker 5th gen long range cruise missile​


----------



## dani191

The SC said:


> *Morocco seeks to strengthen its air force with Israeli cruise missiles..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> The Spanish newspaper “Divincia” reported that he entered into negotiations related to the acquisition of an Israeli cruise missile, in order to strengthen his military arsenal for the Royal Air Force and modernize its fighters with the latest avionics, radars and sensor systems.
> 
> The “i24” website stated that Morocco is looking forward to completing the military deal with Elbit Systems, pending the approval of the Israeli security institutions. weapons and their acquisition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruise missiles can hit all land and sea targets at a distance of more than 250 kilometers. Missiles can be fired from combat aircraft and helicopters. They are also programmed to pinpoint targets with extreme accuracy, determine the time of attack, and assess damage.
> 
> Earlier, Morocco obtained a number of defense systems from Israel after the resumption of relations between the two countries, represented in modern defense security systems, including systems developed by the Israeli Aerospace Industries Company, the “Elbit” systems company, and the “Raphael” company.
> 
> Delilah Missile​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sea Breaker 5th gen long range cruise missile​


sea breaker cost 2 milion dollar per missile


----------

